# Heiler(manche) verfehlen ihre Aufgabe?



## Dropz (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist das bei euch auch so oder mal ne Ausnahme?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted


----------



## shartas (12. Oktober 2008)

es gibt halt solche und solche ich wurde auch schon oft genug abgemetzelt und en tank stand nebendran und kuckt nur zu


----------



## Nudinn (12. Oktober 2008)

schnarch ist halt so....


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2008)

Leider auch schon oft erlebt. Ich hatte es sogar schon im Szenario, dass ich mich auf den Gegner stuerze, der den Heiler angreift und dieser sich sogar mir zuwendet - und was passiert: Der Heiler schaut zu, wie ich umgehauen werde und macht "Schaden" anstatt mich (seinen Lebensretter!) am Leben zu halten. Aergerlich sowas!

Natuerlich gibt es ganz viele Heiler die prima heilen - aber meistens erinnert man sich halt mehr an die schwarzen Schafe...


----------



## Shaitan256 (12. Oktober 2008)

Haha, guckt euch mal das vid in meiner Sig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 behandelt genau das thema, hab ich vorhin gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ist mehr nen Fun vid aber es gibt sehr wenig heiler die überhaupt irgendetwas tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v5R5xvuKPs hier, für Leute, die die Signaturen ausgeschaltet haben.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (12. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt eben auch Heiler, die während der Levelphase auf Damage geskillt sind, ich war bis lvl 29 auf Heilung geskillt und ab lvl 30 nun auf INT und Damage... und was soll ich sagen. Es spielt sich nun viel angenehmer, PVE Content mit Heilskillung ist einfach nicht prickelnd, gerade das PQ Gegrinde, da man eben schwer Gruppen findet durch den tollen Chat...

Mittlerweile frag ich mich schon, warum ich mich so lange im PVE rumgequält habe, und auf Heilung geskillt war, auf lvl 40 hab ich noch genug Zeit ganze Zeit rumzuheilen. Ich bin sonst ein sehr engagierter Heiler, aber dadurch, dass man in höheren Levels sehr wenig Gruppen findet für PQs usw, bin ich derzeit quasi gezwungen, mit einer Damage Skillung rumzurennen :x


----------



## Cleaf (12. Oktober 2008)

also mir ist es auch aufgefallen ich meine ich war im rvr und da war ein 12er Schamane mit blau und lila equip ich bin vorher gott-sei-dank aus dem kampf enkommen habe darauf mit 4 leben überlebt  aber da meine leben langsam wida kommen hab ich den ma ge whispert und gefragt ob er mich mal heilen könnte,darauf hat er erst einmal nicht geantwortet,was ich ihm auch nich übel nehme, immerhin war das rvr da hat mann ja auch mal was besseres zu tun als den chat zu lesen (z.b. als Schamane auch ab und zu zu heilen)  aber wenn mann das dann auchnoch sagt , es aus ner fetten Sprechblase über dem char vor dir raus kommt der so schon doppelt so groß ist wie du kannst du ruhig mal deinen mauszeiger auff den helzauber bewegen und nen paar live hochhealen bevor der barbar vor dir einfach ge onehittet wird -.- 

manchen kann mann es natürlich nicht verübeln wenn sie sehr gut im dmg sind und den kill noch bekommen wollen, aber trozdem kann mann nach  z.b. dem einen kill einfach kurt nen hot geben oda so.Aber net imma targetwechseln und auf alle bissle dmg machen

oda was meint ihr so                                         (Dropz/Poruc finde ich hat hier das richtige thema mal angesprochen)

es sind zwar nur manche heiler weil ich z.b. auch schon sehr hilfreich gehealt wurde aber manche ignorieren einfach...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 sagt doch mal eure meinung =)=)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Ad
[url=http://www.fodey.com/generators/animated/ninjatext.asp]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaitan256 (12. Oktober 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Gibt eben auch Heiler, die während der Levelphase auf Damage geskillt sind, ich war bis lvl 29 auf Heilung geskillt und ab lvl 30 nun auf INT und Damage... und was soll ich sagen. Es spielt sich nun viel angenehmer, PVE Content mit Heilskillung ist einfach nicht prickelnd, gerade das PQ Gegrinde, da man eben schwer Gruppen findet durch den tollen Chat...
> 
> Mittlerweile frag ich mich schon, warum ich mich so lange im PVE rumgequält habe, und auf Heilung geskillt war, auf lvl 40 hab ich noch genug Zeit ganze Zeit rumzuheilen. Ich bin sonst ein sehr engagierter Heiler, aber dadurch, dass man in höheren Levels sehr wenig Gruppen findet für PQs usw, bin ich derzeit quasi gezwungen, mit einer Damage Skillung rumzurennen :x




Ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich brauche meine gesamten Aktionspunkte für 1 Mob (zum größten Teil) das geht einfach net klar. Werd auch von heal auf Dmg speccen, habe ja noch mein Willenskraft set womit ich insgesamt 450 Willenskraft habe auf 21 ist das schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simrosch (12. Oktober 2008)

War gerade unterwegs und ich muss sagen das die Heiler, eine Klasse Arbeit geleistet haben. Ich wurde teilweise von 2-4 Nahkämpfer attakiert und ich bin nicht draufgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kann bisher in W.A.R nur possitives Berichten über die Heiler. Ich habe in anderen Games (will ich hier nicht nennen um eine weitere Diskussion zu vermeiden) wo es leider nicht so gelaufen ist.

An alle Heiler in *W.A.R* macht weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Oktober 2008)

Aus der Sicht eines Heilers ( mir ) :

Ich rette einem Eisenbrecher das leben weil er von 2 Chosens verkloppt wird.

Chosens gehen auf mich und Eisenbrecher trollt sich.

man sieht, das gibts auch anders rum .


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich rette einem Eisenbrecher das leben weil er von 2 Chosens verkloppt wird.
> Chosens gehen auf mich und Eisenbrecher trollt sich.


Hehe - sowas Aehnliches hatte ich im PvE auch schon: Da hat sich jemand (keine Ahnung mehr was er fuer eine Klasse war) offensichtlich ein paar Gegner zu viel geholt, ich denke mir: "Sei nett - hilf Deinen Bruedern und Schwestern" und was passiert - nachdem ich alle Aggro habe, die Gegner von ihm ablassen und er somit ueberlebt: Er verschwindet, laesst mich mit seinen (!) Mobs allein und dann sterbe ich (weil's fuer mich allein auch zu viele waren!). Sowas motiviert doch, seinen Mitspielern zu helfen...


----------



## Frenum (12. Oktober 2008)

naja ich mein das vor einem rumjumpen bringt auch nicht viel mehr da heilen halbwegs nur ein balken gestarre ist und darauf warten das der CD abläuft.... und meist sind leute die im kampf sind dann im target und man kann nicht von dem heiler erwarten das man sich sofort um den kümmert der beim heiler halb wegs in sicherheit steht... das dauert dann halt n paar secunden bis dann heal da ist... ich persönlich geb dem dann einfach 2 oder 3 hots und das muss dann reichen... den für mich als heiler stehen die direkten infight leute im vordergrund... und es lässt sich auch nicht verhindern das mal einer stirbt... denn bei mir ist das meist so das ich wirklcih alleine heilen muss im rvr.... ok ab und an heilt da auch mal einer mit... aber im großen ganzen wenn ich mir mal die liste nach nem bg sehe das heiler der gleichen klasse wie meine.. die im lvl wesentlich höher sind als ich meist sogar im oberen bereich für dieses bg um die 50 oder 60k weniger heilen als ich der das bg gerade mal betreten kann... und da läuft auch irgendwas falsch denke ich


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (12. Oktober 2008)

Deswegen spielt mein Freund einen Heiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist wirklich schlimm. Meistens ist mein Freund der einzige der healt.
Und das, wobei 5 andere Healer neben ihm stehen...


----------



## Shaitan256 (12. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht eines Heilers ( mir ) :
> 
> Ich rette einem Eisenbrecher das leben weil er von 2 Chosens verkloppt wird.
> 
> ...



Hast du mein Tagebuch gelesen? ^^ (/ironie off)

Das ist in WAR standard glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, es sei denn man hat ne Stammgruppe/Ähnliches.

Anfangs hatte ich noch Glück mit sowas aber das lässt so ziemlich nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin atm lvl 20 Schamane und skille auch auf Dmg bis 40.

Auf 40 mach ich dann ne Mischung aus Dmg/Heal aber auch mit dem Dmg Specc heal ich atm gut was weg.

Mehr als manche Zeloten...


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (12. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Mehr als manche Zeloten...



Ein Freund hat einen Zeloten und er sagt die wären kaputt oder so. Sie healen bei allem irgendwie nur die Hälfte.
Vielleicht liegts daran...?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (12. Oktober 2008)

beobachte ich auch oft in den BG`s... 
bekomme plagg, wenn ich sehe wie zb ein lvl20 Erzmagier nur am nuken ist und seine Gruppe vor seine Nase verreckt.
nur um dann am ende 15k-20k dmg gemacht zuhaben *kopftisch*

durft auch schon welche beobachten die sich nichtmal selber heilen*g

Heiler die ihre aufgabe gut machen sind ein genuss, die beschütze ich gern als tank.


----------



## siglo xx (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, mit den Heilern habe ich größtenteils auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Nervig sind vor allem die Tanks, die sich mit gegnerischen Tanks aufhalten und niemals in die feindlichen Caster rennen.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. was ich immer wieder interessant finde ist das jedem die Fehler seiner Mitspieler immer stärker aufzufallen scheinen als die eigenen (äh... natürlich macht man selbst nie Fehler, hab ich vergessen).

Wie auch immer, ja, es gibt Heiler die nicht heilen, Tanks die nicht tanken und sogar DDs die es irgendwie hinbekommen keinen sinnvollen Schaden zu machen. Der Unterschied ist das jede Klasse ziemlich von den Heilern abhängig ist wenns mal knapp wird mit dem Leben - und daher bekommen die es am direktesten zu hören wenn sie ihren Job nicht machen. 
Wem dagegen fällt schon auf ob der DD auch wirklich Ziele ausschaltet oder nur sinnlos seinen Schaden weiträumig auf die anstürmenden Tanks verteilt? In der Statistik steht er dennoch mit viel ausgeteiltem Schaden und Todesstössen, auch wenn er den letzten Crap zusammengespielt hat.

Wie auch immer, in bisher so ziemlich allen Spielen hab ich solches Verhalten gesehen - und obwohl ich sonst zu Optimismus neige glaube ich nicht das in WAR (oder irgendeinem anderen Spiel) diese Planlosigkeit jemals gänzlich verschwinden wird, zumindest in zufällig zusammengestellten Gruppen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



generell stimmt das.. ich finds auch dumm.. mal echt dann spielt keine heilerklasse.. denn wenn man ne healerklasse nimmt und nur dmg macht aber dafür halt 40% weniger oda so.. dann verfehlt das den sinn.. ich spiele auch abundzu nen heiler. macht spaß und ich heile dort auch gern, verliere aber auch schnell die lust wenn mein team net hilft.. z.b kommen dann 3 sone schurken ich heile mich ca 1 minute lang gegen an halte also lange durch und rennen bei meinenm allis rum und sie machen NIX.. also ganz ehrlich.. wenn ich heiler bin dann denk ich nur an 1.. nämlich^^ ich bin die wichtigste person...^^ hehe ^^ ... obwohl ich auch auf meinen neuen pc warte^^ scheiss laggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^



generell macht es aber spaß wenn man heiler spielt und ein anderer heiler die ganze zeit zusammen mit einem healt und rumrennt.. stackende hots und so.. und dann kannman auch als heiler kurz zwischendurch selfhealen und dmg machen^^ das macht besonders als 2 Archmages oder Shamis spaß..^^ ich finde diesen 6 sec channeling strahl übrigens total imba^^ :O


----------



## Antryg (12. Oktober 2008)

Simpel wenn euch die Heiler nicht gut genug spielen dann rerollt und spielt selbst einen.

Ansonsten hinnehmen und ärgern oder freuen wenn ihr geheilt werdet.

Ach ja ehe das untergeht , ja für gutes RVR braucht man Heiler!


----------



## Ghymalen (12. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. habe einen Runenpriester als main char. Mache im Szenario nichts anderes als healen und vllt den ein oder anderen Dot raushauen.
Als kleinen Twink für zwischendurch habe ich mir einen Tank (Schwertmeister) erstellt und kann das nur bestätigen. Einen Heal abzubekommen grenzt schon an ein Wunder .. aber hey, dann ist die Freude über einen umso größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Bollo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele mittlerweile nen Sigmar Priester als Zweitcharakter und heilte anfangs alles was mir vor die Flinte kam doch nach einer Weile hab ich festgestellt das Leute die ständig geheilt werden sich dann einfach mitten in die gegnerische Mannschaft stellen und auf die Chosen hauen während ich aus den hinteren Reihen mit Feuerbällen u.ä. beworfen werde. Nebenbei heilt natürlich der gegnerische Heiler munter den/die Tank(s) und über kurz oder lang bin ich erst ich weg und dann auch der "Geheilte". Also mache ich das mittlerweile so das ich mir einen Spieler raussuche der augenscheinlich etwas Ahnung hat und steh dem zur Seite. Sollten wirklich alle Stricke reissen und sich niemand finden lassen der die gegnerischen Heiler angreift dann mach ich eben auch das noch selbst. Allerdings bringt das meißtens auch recht wenig.


----------



## epiphone2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es kommt drauf an wie die Klasse geskillt ist hab auch schon von genug Leuten gehört das sie ihren Schami auf Schaden skillen da sie etwas haben möchten was moderaten Schaden macht aber nicht auf eine Heilfähigkeit verzichten wollen. Rennt ja auch nich jeder Auserkorene mit nem Schild rum und ist def geskillt.Also ergo nicht über leute urteilen wenn man nich weiß wie sie geskillt sind... 

Ps und es muß auch nicht jeder dich heilen, es ist zwar schön wenn man nen Heal bekommt aber kein Zwang für die Klassen die heilen können zum Sani / Samariter zu mutieren.


----------



## Elbaroma (12. Oktober 2008)

Auf Middenland könnt ihr mich einfach anwhispern. Dann können wir zusammen ins t2 szenario gehn. Ich bin derzeit lvl 13 und vollblutheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir verreckt so schnell keiner. 

nickname NIDE


----------



## Ice Blood (12. Oktober 2008)

Wieso heißt das denn wenn eine Klasse heilfähigkeiten hat gleich das sie zum Heilen verdammt sind wozu gibts denn den Damage tree wäre der ja total überflüssig, also meiner meinung nach sollte jeder so zocken wie es ihm fun macht is doch nur nen Game ^^


----------



## Croco78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> Auf Middenland könnt ihr mich einfach anwhispern. Dann können wir zusammen ins t2 szenario gehn. Ich bin derzeit lvl 13 und vollblutheiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mach ich mein Firmage(Zyler) wurde gefühlte 0 mal gehealt....

Blah auf in den Kampf...   

cu at Nordenwacht


----------



## Aason (12. Oktober 2008)

Ice schrieb:


> Wieso heißt das denn wenn eine Klasse heilfähigkeiten hat gleich das sie zum Heilen verdammt sind wozu gibts denn den Damage tree wäre der ja total überflüssig, also meiner meinung nach sollte jeder so zocken wie es ihm fun macht is doch nur nen Game ^^


 
/sign


----------



## Torumin (12. Oktober 2008)

hm ich spiele auch einen heiler, aber ich ueberlege ihn auf dd zu machen. das wil ich nur aus einem grund und der ist wenn ein heiler nur ein oder zwei heilungen raus haut hat er schon mindestens fuenf dd an seinem hintern.es ist doch so jeder wil eine heilung aber den heiler am leben halten wird nicht fuer nötig gehalten. wie schon gesagt ist es random in einem SC nicht gerade leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (12. Oktober 2008)

Ice schrieb:


> Wieso heißt das denn wenn eine Klasse heilfähigkeiten hat gleich das sie zum Heilen verdammt sind wozu gibts denn den Damage tree wäre der ja total überflüssig, also meiner meinung nach sollte jeder so zocken wie es ihm fun macht is doch nur nen Game ^^




Danke für dein Outing. Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Dank Leuten wie Dir und dieser Einstellung gehen die Gruppen unter. Wenn Du Schaden machen willst spiel einen DD. Andere Klassen können nunmal nicht heilen. Natürlich hast Du auch die Möglichkeit auf Schaden zu skillen, aber Du machst wesentlich weniger effektiven Schaden und bist damit für deine Gruppe ein absoluter Klotz am Bein. Du bist ein Heiler der nicht heilt und versuchst ein DD zu sein der enorm weniger Schaden macht als deine dazu vorgesehenen Kollegen. Sicher darf jeder so spielen wie er will, ganz klar... Nur wunder dich nicht wenn Du in keiner Gilde deines Servers mehr einen Platz findest.

Kurzum: Du bist nutzlos. Danke für das Gespräch.


----------



## Elbaroma (12. Oktober 2008)

Torumin schrieb:


> hm ich spiele auch einen heiler, aber ich ueberlege ihn auf dd zu machen. das wil ich nur aus einem grund und der ist wenn ein heiler nur ein oder zwei heilungen raus haut hat er schon mindestens fuenf dd an seinem hintern.es ist doch so jeder wil eine heilung aber den heiler am leben halten wird nicht fuer nötig gehalten. wie schon gesagt ist es random in einem SC nicht gerade leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn die ddler aber merken, wie wertvoll ein heiler für sie sein kann, helfen sie sehr schnell. ich hab da in aller regel keine probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei das gezerge am mourkain tempel nicht ohne ist. da wirds schon schnell stressig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (12. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen, sie spielen ein MMORPG und da ist sowas normal.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt seid Headstart den Disciple auf Damage gespielt, war auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber dann waren da die momente im BG wo ich im Focus stand und mir dachte, "Ok skill auf Heilung, dann hälst du dich und deine Verbündeten am leben" und habs gemacht.

Und ich feiere seidher eine einzige Party im BG, einfach eine gruppe aus Nahkämpfern suchen ihnen sagen du schildest und hottest sie, und dann das go geben, so gut hat sich heilen lange nicht mehr angefühlt, Moraltakik das die Gruppe 50% des eigenen Schadens als Heilung erhalten, ein AE Schild für momentan knappe 500 Schaden, einen AE Hot für 1k Heilung über 10 sek, deine normale Heilung wird verbessert, dein AE Heal ist verbessert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade das die Effekte nicht über den ganzen Schlachtzug gehen.

Ich heile und finde es geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Danke für dein Outing. Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Dank Leuten wie Dir und dieser Einstellung gehen die Gruppen unter. Wenn Du Schaden machen willst spiel einen DD. Andere Klassen können nunmal nicht heilen. Natürlich hast Du auch die Möglichkeit auf Schaden zu skillen, aber Du machst wesentlich weniger effektiven Schaden und bist damit für deine Gruppe ein absoluter Klotz am Bein. Du bist ein Heiler der nicht heilt und versuchst ein DD zu sein der enorm weniger Schaden macht als deine dazu vorgesehenen Kollegen. Sicher darf jeder so spielen wie er will, ganz klar... Nur wunder dich nicht wenn Du in keiner Gilde deines Servers mehr einen Platz findest.
> 
> Kurzum: Du bist nutzlos. Danke für das Gespräch.




Absoluter Quark es gibt 3 Klassen jeweil die heilen können und die müssen alle die Heilskillung nehmen... gehts noch. Kann sich ein DD heilen-NÖ. Wenn Leute Klassen spielen wollen die Heilen können und mit moderatem Schaden zufrieden sind dann lass sie doch. Sry aber selten so nen ingnoranten Schawchsinn wie in deinem Beitrag zu dem Thema gesehen.

Und er findet einen Platz in einer Gilde ohne Probleme weil er Schaden macht und supportheiler sein kann kein main heal aber guter support und das macht ihn wertvoller als DDs.

Ps das Spiel besteht nicht nur aus PvP und wenn man nurnoch einen freien Platz in ner grp hat wen holt man dann wohl mit den der nur Schaden macht oder den der weniger Schaden macht und dafür noch heilen kann... mmmmmh


----------



## Wunala (12. Oktober 2008)

Am schlimmsten sind die Sigmarpriester,da heilen nur 10% ,der rest versucht sich als low DDler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte auch einen Schamanen auf 24 gespielt gespielt und auf Damage geskillt und er hat trotzdem ordentlich Heals rausgehaun.So groß ist der Unterschied auch nicht,wenn man auf Damage skillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (12. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Absoluter Quark es gibt 3 Klassen jeweil die heilen können und die müssen alle die Heilskillung nehmen... gehts noch. Kann sich ein DD heilen-NÖ. Wenn Leute Klassen spielen wollen die Heilen können und mit moderatem Schaden zufrieden sind dann lass sie doch. Sry aber selten so nen ingnoranten Schawchsinn wie deinen beitrag zu dem Thema gesehen.


Und was ist wenn alle 3 Heilerklassen so denken wie du? Wer heilt dann?


----------



## epiphone2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn alle 3 Heilerklassen so denken wie du? Wer heilt dann?



Die Leute die die Heilskillung bevorzugen und gerne nen Heiler spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und das alle so denken kommt nie vor sonst würden ja nur Auserkorene mit Schild und defskillung rumrennen (was nie passieren wird) schaut einfach ins game und da seht ihr was Sache ist jeder spielt das wodrauf er Bock hat und DAS IST AUCH GUT SO. Sollen die jetzt alle Healskillung machen obwohl es ihnen keinen Spaß macht nur damit ihr Nasen länger überlebt ??? Schmarrn


----------



## Terratec (12. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Die Leute die die Heilskillung bevorzugen und gerne nen Heiler spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So meinte ich das nicht.
Wenn jemand Schaden machen will spielt er zum Beispiel einen Magus.
Wenn jemand heilen will, macht er sich einen Heiler.
Wenn jemand tanken will, soll er einen Tank spielen. 
Aber indem man mit einem Heiler versucht Schaden zu machen, haben der Magus und der Tank keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel, da sie keine Heilung mehr bekommen.
Indem du also so spielst, dass du nicht in deine eigentliche Rolle passt, nimmst du den anderen den Spielspaß. Also besser die richtige Klasse wählen, als nacher für solche Threads verantwortlich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. Oktober 2008)

Ice schrieb:


> Wieso heißt das denn wenn eine Klasse heilfähigkeiten hat gleich das sie zum Heilen verdammt sind wozu gibts denn den Damage tree wäre der ja total überflüssig, also meiner meinung nach sollte jeder so zocken wie es ihm fun macht is doch nur nen Game ^^



Jeder soll so spielen, wie er Lust hat. Einen Heiler als DD zu spielen, ist aber in der Regel einfach eine Menge verschenktes Potential. Wozu einen Heiler als DD spielen, wenn man einfach einen richtigen DD spielen könnte, der wesentlich mehr Schaden macht? 

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich es als angenehm empfinden, einen DD zu spielen, der sich im Notfall schnell mal heilen kann.

Meine Erfahrungen sind nicht ausschlaggebend, aber ich habe in den Szenarien noch nie (!) einen Heiler gesehen, der vom Schaden her annähernd mit den richtigen DD-Klassen mithalten konnte. Und auch als DD-Heiler kann man wenigstens mal einen Hot oder eine kurze Heilung spendieren, wenn neben oder vor einem jemand mit wenig Gesundheit rumhüpft.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

> mach ich mein Firmage(Zyler) wurde gefühlte 0 mal gehealt....


Wobei zu erwähnen wäre das Feuermagier bei mir auch meistens nicht die Heilpriorität haben. 
Zum einen stehen sie, wenn sie klug sind, immer mit etwas Abstand zum Feind und brauchen meist nicht viel mehr als einen Hot um den Schaden wegzubekommen den sie sich selbst zufügen, zum anderen ist es so das wenn sie voll im Feuer des Gegners stehen Heilen oftmals ein sinnloses unterfangen ist. Das Gefühl beim Heilen ist etwa so als würde man versuchen ein leckgeschlagenes Boot mit einem Teelöffel leerzupmpen.
Klar heil ich auch Feuermagier - aber in den meisten Gruppensituationen ists sinnvoller vorn die Meleekämpfer mit den grossen Heilungen zu versorgen.


> Am schlimmsten sind die Sigmarpriester,da heilen nur 10%


Wobei da anzumerken wäre das auch ein Healgeskillter Sigmarit/Khainsjünger der das ganze Szenario nichts andres macht als durchzuheilen durch seine Mechanik wohl kaum an einen gleichleveligen, gleichgut ausgerüsteten und gleichgut spielenden Runenpriester/Erzmagier/Zeloten/Schamanen rankommt. Dazu ist die Klasse zu sehr als Hybrid angelegt.


----------



## Ice Blood (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja wenigstens versteht mich Epiphone 2 das ist genau das was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hutzel (12. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Kurzum: Du bist nutzlos. Danke für das Gespräch.


Muss Slaargh absolut recht geben. 
Ich bin Heiler, war ich bis jetzt überall, werde ich auch immer bleiben, und ich empfinde es als persönliche Beleidigung wenn mir Leute einfach unter den fingern wegsterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn ich Heiler sehe die durchgehend dmg machen und für die Gruppe "nutzlos" sind bekommen diese auch keine Heilung. Wer eine Heilerklasse spielt und nicht heilt hat auch keine Heilung meinerseits verdient.

An alle "lass mich spielen wie ich will, ist ja mein Account...", klar, ihr dürft gerne spielen wie ihr wollt, den heiler als dd, den tank als dd und den dd von mir aus als Heiler. Aber wenn ich einen davon in meiner Gruppe habe schmeiß ich ihn raus, ICH persönlich möchte mit solchen Leuten nicht spielen, da ich der Meinung bin dass sie das Gruppenspielprinzip von WAR nicht verstanden haben. Und die Leute die sich in einer Gruppe nicht unterordnen (bzw. ihre Aufgabe erfüllen) können, sind nicht sinnvoll für das angedachte Spielziel.

Das Archetypensystem hat einen Sinn, da wurde sich schon was dabei gedacht.
Soviel von meiner Seite.


----------



## spekedaja (12. Oktober 2008)

ein bisschen


----------



## Ice Blood (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar sollen sie nicht durchgehend damage machen da sie wie schon oft erwähnt nicht an die echten Damage Dealer heran kommen, aber sagen wir mal so es gibt leute die wollen schaden machen aber auch heilen können dann sollen sie doch nen Healer zocken und auf Damage skillen und ich sehe es dann als selbstverständlich das sie auch mal zwischendurch ein paar leute heilen (so mach ich das jedenfalls) anstatt dauerhaft schaden zu machen. Weil Healer die auf Damage skillen und dann wirklich nur damage machen die brauch nun wirklich niemand ^^


----------



## Wunala (12. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist ein Gruppenbasiertes Spiel und da hat jeder seine Aufgabe !! Und wenn man nicht als Team spielt bzw. dem Team keine Unterstützung bietet,dann verliert man meistens auch in Szenarien,oder Keepwars !! Jeder Heiler kann DMG machen,solange seine Kollegen nicht wegsterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alrilin (12. Oktober 2008)

> Aus der Sicht eines Heilers ( mir ) :
> 
> Ich rette einem Eisenbrecher das leben weil er von 2 Chosens verkloppt wird.
> 
> ...



absolut /signed
ich als erzi weiß wovon ich rede^^
bin zwar auf dmg geskillt, aber mache im bg fast immr unter 2k schaden^^


----------



## Gipfel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin während dem leveln auch auf Damage geskillt, bin aber trotzdem in Szenarien in meiner Stamm als Heiler unterwegs.
Ich persönlich bin mit meiner Zelotin zufrieden, ich habe schöne fähigkeiten womit ich andere heilen kann wenn ich mal schaden machen kann und meine buffs sind auch praktisch. Mit 40 werde ich dann aber auf Full Heal umskillen und dann nur noch rvr in meiner Stamm machen.
Letztens war ich mit einem Schami im Bg und ich und er waren die einzigen die Heilen konnten und dann meinte er, er braucht ja nicht heilen. Ich verstehe es, das manche nicht heilen wollen, wenn 4 andere bereits heilen, aber wenn nur 2 heilen können, ist das eine unverschämtheit, das nicht zu tun.


----------



## extecy (13. Oktober 2008)

mir ist das nur am anfang von war aufgefallen das heiler zuviel schaden gemacht haben anstat zu heilen auf dem bg 
aber es hatt sich schon ein bsichen beruigt 
die heiler die da sind heilen auch wirklich 
nur das es halt zuwenig gibt 
und viele heiler auch in stams rum rennen oder gilde 
oder heilen nur die wo es eben am einfachsten ist ... in der gruppe


----------



## etmundi (13. Oktober 2008)

Heiler war schon immer ein undankbarer Job.
Alle starren immer nur auf ihr Dämmitschmeter.
Gibt auch genug Threads zum Thema: welche Klasse
mach am meisten Dämmitsch. Entsprechende Heilthreads 
eher weniger.
Auch ist es als Heiler sehr schwer, euch zu tabben, um euch die 
Heilung zukommen zu lassen.

Auch fehlt den Heilern oft die Unterstützung durch die Tanks.


----------



## Yoll (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich mache es so: Wenn Zelot und oder Schami in der Gruppe sind und ich nicht geheilt werde verlasse ich die Gruppe.
Spiele dann solo und weiß wenigstens daß ich nicht geheilt werde. Außerdem gibts mehr rp so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naridian (13. Oktober 2008)

spiele ebenfalls heiler, und mache es auch sehr gern. gibt immer wieder solche und solche erlebnisse, mal macht jeder seinen job, mal nicht. es ist teilweise verdammt schwierig manche klassen am leben zu halten, vorallem wenn - wie es hier schon erwähnt wurde - sie sich in sicherheit wiegen und anfangen sich in eine riesige feindliche spielermenge zu schmeißen. 
vertrete die meinung das man als healklasse auch heilen sollte. wie soll das auch ausgehen wenn jeder heiler aufs heilen verzichtet. naja im prinzip kann ich sagen wie es ausgeht. es landet hier als "niemand heilt mich" flamerei. von mir aus soll jeder schaden machen solang sie nicht vergessen ihre mitspieler am leben zu halten, denn das ist nunmal ihr job in diesem spiel


----------



## FraenkyB (13. Oktober 2008)

Spiele einen Erzmage (lvl31) und als Twink einen Eisenbrecher (lvl12), kenn somit beide Seiten.

Mit Beiden versuche ich innerhalb der Gilde eine Gruppe für die SC`s zu finden, also Tank, DD und Heiler.
Das klappt perfekt, kaum einer stirbt und wenn wird gerezzt. Sollten Aktionspunkte übrig sein, so heile ich gerne auch in der anderen Gruppe mit.

In Randomgruppen fast immer gleiches Bild:

Als Erzmage:
Ich heile die Tanks und keiner hilft wenn einer mich attakiert.......

Als Eisenbrecher:
Ich helfe den Heilern wenn sie attakiert werden, bekomme dennoch keinen heal.

Somit hab ich 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Nur mit Gilde ins SC
2. Ich heile keinen mehr respektive als Eisenbrecher helfe ich keinem Heiler mehr.

Ergo habe ich mich für 1. entschieden. So gewinne ich 80/20 der SC`s
Mit Randoms verliere ich fast nur und verzichte lieber darauf.

Und zum Schluss: Leute die aufgrund der XP`s und RP`s in eine Sologruppe gehen, bekommen 0,0 heal aus Prinzip.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich als zelot kann behaupten egal wie ich meine punkte verteile einige heilzauber werden immer verbessert. jedoch hab ich gemerkt das heiler sein wirklich eine sehr nervige angelegenheit sein kann in war, den wenn der heiler heilt, heißt das leider nicht das die dds irgendwas unternehmen dich zu beschützen... selbst tanks geben teilweise nicht mal ihre guard skills an heiler wenn sie in der nähe sind. haste nen dd an dir sind eh alle anderen außer den heilern an der front und wollen geheilt werden, dann merken sie das sie nicht geheilt werden und meistens ist dann das erste was kommt der standard flame: heal??!!11einseinself.
schreiben das man hilfe braucht geht so gut wie nie, da man sich selbst heilen muss um wenigstens ein bisschen am leben zu bleiben und einem klugen dd oder sonstwem die chance zu geben mich zu retten bis die schadenreduzierungsskills auslaufen. leute die absichtlich in eine gruppe allein gehen heile ich grundsätzlich nicht, da sie quasi den anderen in der kleineren gruppe rp klauen, solche sachen kann ich nicht verstehen. wenn sie jedoch zwangsweise allein in einer gruppe sind werden sie geheilt wie alle anderen. und leute die aus der großen reichweite der healer in die massen von gegnern rennen kann ich nicht heilen weil es gibt mehr zu heilen ausser einen.
ich kann schon verstehen warum manche heiler nicht heilen aber gutheißen kann ich es nicht wenn sie nicht heilen außer in dem von mir beschriebenem fall.
leider ist das scenario system bei war eh noch nicht ausgereift da zergen später weit aus mehr rp bringt als zu gewinnen.
wenn heiler archetypen nicht heilen sind sie so oder so fehl am platz meiner meinung nach, wenn der grösteteil meines archetyps auf heilung ausgelegt ist dann sollte man dem auch folge leisten, ein bisschen schaden kann man niemandem verübeln nur komplett schaden zu machen und heilen können ist verschwendung von talent.


----------



## epiphone2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Archetypensystem hat einen Sinn, da wurde sich schon was dabei gedacht.


Ja das die Programmierer zb auch nen Schadensbaum bei Heilern rein gemacht haben.Also das voll im Sinne von den Entwicklern von WAR ist nen Heiler zu spielen der mehr Schaden macht als ein auf Heal geskillter. 

Und die Leute die sich in einer Gruppe nicht unterordnen (bzw. ihre Aufgabe erfüllen) können, sind nicht sinnvoll für das angedachte Spielziel.

Diese Aussage finde ich anmaßend da die Entwickler ja auch entschieden haben das Schadenskillungen bei Heals möglich sind und nicht du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Bei einem Gruppenspiel von unterordnen zu reden,tztz wir sind hier nich im SM-Club oder beim Bund, ist ein Spiel.Und wie bei jedem Rollenspiel(pen&paper oder MMO) sollte jeder seinen Charakter so spielen wie er sich damit identifizieren kann / es ihm am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## Naridian (13. Oktober 2008)

ich denke das hier viele das übliche - der und der hat aber das und das gemacht - problem haben. man soll sich nicht immer nach dem schlechteren orientieren. wenn ihr euren job gut macht, wisst ihr das, und wissen viele andere das in einem szenario, oder auch im open rvr. ob ihr nun beschützt werdet am ende is doch egal, als heiler der gut healt steht man eh mit ganz oben auf der liste, und bekommt seine belohnung in form von ruf und erfahrung. 

ich werde obwohl ich weiß das ich im nächsten szenario wieder abgeschlachtet werde, trotzdem meine aufgabe erfüllen... is mir eigentlich egal ob die anderen net nachdenken können ^^


----------



## Gri-Gorij (13. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Danke für dein Outing. Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Dank Leuten wie Dir und dieser Einstellung gehen die Gruppen unter. Wenn Du Schaden machen willst spiel einen DD. Andere Klassen können nunmal nicht heilen. Natürlich hast Du auch die Möglichkeit auf Schaden zu skillen, aber Du machst wesentlich weniger effektiven Schaden und bist damit für deine Gruppe ein absoluter Klotz am Bein. Du bist ein Heiler der nicht heilt und versuchst ein DD zu sein der enorm weniger Schaden macht als deine dazu vorgesehenen Kollegen. Sicher darf jeder so spielen wie er will, ganz klar... Nur wunder dich nicht wenn Du in keiner Gilde deines Servers mehr einen Platz findest.
> 
> Kurzum: Du bist nutzlos. Danke für das Gespräch.



Gz, Leute wie du sind der Grund warum viele Heiler einfach keinen Bock mehr haben weil sie bei dem geringsten Anzeichen mal Schaden machen zu wollen dumm angemacht werden. Die Schadensbäume bei den Heilern sind Bugs oder? Waren gar nich geplant....
Ich werden vor lvl 40 bestimmt nicht auf Heilung skillen, warum? Weil ich keine Lust hab an jedem Mob ne stunde zu sitzen.

Einige von euch scheinen das System einiger Klassen auch nich verstanden zu haben.
Durfte letztens als einziger Heiler ne Gruppe am leben halten. Ich fröhlich am mob und mit Göttlicher Ansturm den Tank geheilt, ab und zu maln Hot und Moral 1 Fähigkeit und alles ging locker. Was meckert natürlich der Kerl los? Ich soll gefälligst heilen und keinen Schaden machen Bla Bla Bla.... Das er die ganze Zeit am Leben war hat er nich gemerkt scheinbar. Hab versucht ihm dann das Prinzip des Sigmarpriesters zu erklären, aber er war relativ uneinsichtig.

Übrigends befinde ich mich als Sigmarpriester in den BGs meistens unter den Top 3 bei den Heilern und den DD's, beides keine Dinge die sich ausschließen müssen.


----------



## KenosDark (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh man ich liebe diese "Ich will geheilt werden!" Poster.

Wenn ihr euch nicht aufregen wollt dann macht bis 40 PvE. Dann geht mit der Gilde darein oder vorher schon, was weiß ich. Und wenn ihr unbedingt geheilt werden möchtet, macht euch nen Heiler und da könnt ihr euch den ganzen Tag heilen bis die Fingerwund sind.

/mimimi off

Es gibt keine Reine Heilerklassen in WAR, jeder kann schaden machen und manche machen das. Killgeilheit wenn man sosagen kann. Also bissle mehr aufpassen, Heiltränke dabei haben dann braucht man nicht geheilt werden. Und wenn ihr Sterbt, dann nutzt dies zum Trinken, Kippe anmachen etc. 

UND

Es ist nur ein Spiel, steigert euch net so rein.


----------



## Hutzel (13. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Ja das die Programmierer zb auch nen Schadensbaum bei Heilern rein gemacht haben.Also das voll im Sinne von den Entwicklern von WAR ist nen Heiler zu spielen der mehr Schaden macht als ein auf Heal geskillter.


Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das Heiler keinen schaden machen dürfen, und fürs lvln ist der schadensbaum sogar recht sinnvoll. Mein satz: "Aber wenn ich Heiler sehe die durchgehend dmg machen und für die Gruppe "nutzlos" sind bekommen diese auch keine Heilung." bezog sich auf die Art von "Heilern" die null Heilung machen und DDler sein wollen. Wenn der Tank der sich den Ar... aufreißt um dich zu beschützen keine Heilung bekommt weil der Heiler ja den "Schadensbaum" geskillt hat, ist das in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend Ignoranz/Egoismus/Dummheit.



epiphone2 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage finde ich anmaßend da die Entwickler ja auch entschieden haben das Schadenskillungen bei Heals möglich sind und nicht du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Ziel habe welches ich mit einer Gruppe erreichen muss/möchte dann muss ich mich auch an die Gruppe anpassen. Da du das P&P angeführt hast, wenn ich meinen Char völlig gruppenuntauglich spielen will kann ich das natürlich machen, aber früher oder später wird keiner mehr mit mit am tisch sitzen um mit mir zu spielen da ich jede Gruppenzusammenführung sprenge (finds immer wieder interessant warum sich einer Gruppe von Abenteurern wildfremde Personen einfach so anschließen können) oder auch mal den ein oder anderen Charakter aus der Gruppe töte.
Das gleiche ists hier im MMO, wenn ich einen Tank in einer publicQ dabei habe und der seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllt kann ich nichts mit ihm anfangen.

In WoW wurde den Leuten in den Raids auch ganz klar gesagt was ihre Aufgaben waren (auch anhand der Charakterklassen). Da wurde sich, sofern man durch die Instanz kommen wollte auch der Gruppe untergeordnet, wer da aus der Spur gehüpft ist ist mal ganz schnell rausgeflogen. Wieso das hier plötzlich anders sein sollte verstehe ich jetzt nicht.

Als sinnvollen Kompromiss würde ich es empfinden dass die Leute die sich nicht der Klasse entsprechend für die Gruppe verhalten wollen aus der Gruppe austreten. Funktioniert ja auch in Scenarien. Dann können sich die Leute die in der Gruppe sind darauf einstellen dass diese auch ihren vom Spiel angedachten Job machen möchten.


----------



## everblue (13. Oktober 2008)

Hutzel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das Heiler keinen schaden machen dürfen, und fürs lvln ist der schadensbaum sogar recht sinnvoll. Mein satz: "Aber wenn ich Heiler sehe die durchgehend dmg machen und für die Gruppe "nutzlos" sind bekommen diese auch keine Heilung." bezog sich auf die Art von "Heilern" die null Heilung machen und DDler sein wollen. Wenn der Tank der sich den Ar... aufreißt um dich zu beschützen keine Heilung bekommt weil der Heiler ja den "Schadensbaum" geskillt hat, ist das in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend Ignoranz/Egoismus/Dummheit.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Ziel habe welches ich mit einer Gruppe erreichen muss/möchte dann muss ich mich auch an die Gruppe anpassen. Da du das P&P angeführt hast, wenn ich meinen Char völlig gruppenuntauglich spielen will kann ich das natürlich machen, aber früher oder später wird keiner mehr mit mit am tisch sitzen um mit mir zu spielen da ich jede Gruppenzusammenführung sprenge (finds immer wieder interessant warum sich einer Gruppe von Abenteurern wildfremde Personen einfach so anschließen können) oder auch mal den ein oder anderen Charakter aus der Gruppe töte.
> ...



Erstmal muss du verstehen lernen, dass WAR nicht wow ist.
Wennst das gelernt hast, nimmt bestimmt wer deine Aussagen ernst.


----------



## epiphone2 (13. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Erstmal muss du verstehen lernen, dass WAR nicht wow ist.
> Wennst das gelernt hast, nimmt bestimmt wer deine Aussagen ernst.



/sign manche Leute haben nich geschnallt das WAR ein anderes Spiel ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Ich lache mich jeden Tag kaputt im Szenario wie die WoWler um mich herumlaufen um irgenwie den not attackble status zu erreichen wobei die schon längst gemerkt haben sollten das der Charakter sich automatisch dreht und kreiseln um nen Gegner soviel bringt wie ne Kokusnuss mit nem Kartoffelschälmesser öffenen zu wollen.Herrlich diese WoWler dauert wahrscheinlich noch ein halbes Jahr bis die schnallen das Kämpfen bei War halt anders abläuft...


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Senf zur Sache:

Ich liebe meinen Schamanen
Er ist klein, grün und durchgeknallt. Vermutlich schwerer Alkoholiker. Wer würde sowas nicht lieben?

Seid ihr schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das ihr keinerlei Anrecht auf Heilung habt? Ihr seht das natürlich anders - aber ich seh das recht simpel:

http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=1674
So liebe Schwarzorks - Kennt ihr den Spruch? Erst letzte Woche meinte ein Schwarzork (natürlich fett mit 2 Hand) das der Spruch absolut nutzlos sei. Für diese Schwarzorks (und auch alle anderen Tanks) habe ich eine tolle Nachricht: Meine Heilzauber sind auch nutzlos.

Wenn mir Auserkorene voller Freude entgegenschmettern das sie für 15% mehr Schaden gerne 33% ihrer Rüstung aufgeben obwohl das Szenarion von heißen 2 Heilern am Leben gehalten werden soll kotzt das nur an. Bei Chosens ist das natürlich ok aber wehe ein Heiler geht mit Göttlicher Zorn ins Szenarion und traut sich das zu sagen.

Szenario Nordpassfriedhof: Seid ihr schon mal auf die Idee gekommen einfach in der Gruppe geschlossen vorzugehen? Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie unglaublich beschissen es ist eine gesplittete Gruppe zu heilen? Wenn wer in meiner Nähe steht und Schaden kriegt versuch ich ihn zu schilden - Geht aber ned weil er gar ned in meiner Gruppe ist. Am anderen Ende des Szenarios versucht dafür sein Schamane verzweifelt ihn zu heilen - aber das Ziel ist zu weit entfernt und bis mans merkt vergehen ein paar wertvolle Sekunden. 

Generell gurkt die Hälfte der Leute einzeln durch die Gegend und zieht ihr Ding durch anstatt geschlossen zu bleiben.

Ums kurz zu machen 9 von 10 Spielern kümmern sich einen Dreck darum ob sie nützlich für das Szenario sind oder nicht. Sie ziehen ihr Ding durch. Aber wenn ein Heiler aufs heilen pfeift dann ist es Zeit für eine Notstandssitzung.

Ich setze deswegen Prioritäten: Wenn du - lieber Damagechosen keine Heilung kriegst - während die Hexenkriegerin neben dir von mir auf 100% gehalten wird macht die irgendwas was mir gefällt. Vielleich beschützt sie mich einfach nur und vielleicht bin ich zum Schluß gekommen - nachdem du mir in den letzten 6 Szenarien bei meinen Hinrichtungen zugesehen hast ohne mir zu helfen - das du so nutzlos bist wie ein Lutscher der nach Scheisse schmeckt.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. Oktober 2008)

stimme meinem Vorposter zu.

wenn ich wild am heilen bin und alle DD's auf mich zu rennen kümmert es keine sau, da bleibt ja einem nichts anderes übrig als sich allein zu wehren und die heilung auf sich selbst zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Farodien (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie immer gibt es solche und solche, ich versuche alles was Heilung benötigt so gut wie möglich zu heilen, aber da kommt halt auch immer einer zu kurz und öfter auch mehrere, weil mal wieder 2 Barbaren und ein Auserkorener auf mich eindreschen und es keine Sau interessiert, selbst nicht wenn man diese zu den Tanks bringt....hmmm!
Wenn jemand schreit "heal pls" oder vor mir herumhüpft wie du es beschrieben hast, hat er eh keinen Anspruch auf irgendeine Art von Heilung, den ersten bin ich aus der Range vom getümmel, so das er locker reggen kann oder einen Drink einwerfen, und zum ersten...darauf hab ich mal garkeinen Bock, da hat jeder im Schlachtgetümmel mehr verdient!
Ich ignoriere auch mal die Tanks, wenn ich dafür einen gejagten Healer retten kann der um sein Leben läuft und von jeder anderen Art der Rettung ignoriert wird.
Wie du siehst hat so jeder seine Prioritäten in Sachen Heilen und solange ich mehr Heal raushaue als andere Damage machen, werde ich bestimmt kein schlechtes gewissen haben, wenn der eine oder anderen vor mir umfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne....

Krieger tot.....Priester schuld,
Priester tot....Krieger schuld,
alle anderen tot....selber schuld!


----------



## Slaargh (13. Oktober 2008)

Gri-Gorij schrieb:


> Gz, Leute wie du sind der Grund warum viele Heiler einfach keinen Bock mehr haben weil sie bei dem geringsten Anzeichen mal Schaden machen zu wollen dumm angemacht werden. Die Schadensbäume bei den Heilern sind Bugs oder? Waren gar nich geplant....
> Ich werden vor lvl 40 bestimmt nicht auf Heilung skillen, warum? Weil ich keine Lust hab an jedem Mob ne stunde zu sitzen.
> 
> Einige von euch scheinen das System einiger Klassen auch nich verstanden zu haben.
> ...



So, jetzt pass mal auf du Hanswurst...

Dein dummes GZ kannst Du dir an die Backe tackern, denn Typen wie ich sind es, die versuchen GRUPPENSPIEL auf die Beine zu stellen. Ein Heiler, der nicht HEILT, ist wie ein TANK der NICHT TANKT. Was willst Du also von mir. Wenn ich um den Schami rumrenne und versuche ihm alle möglichen Gegner vom Leib zu halten und dieser dann schön Schaden macht anstatt sich und mich am Leben zu halten dann hat jener ganz klar seine Aufgabe nicht verstanden. Es ist ganz toll das DU deinen Priester zu spielen verstehst, wir reden hier aber von Leuten die das nicht tun. Ich mache in Szenarien nie Jemanden dumm an, Ich sage niemandem wie er oder sie zu spielen hat, aber hier im Forum darf ich doch sagen was Sache ist. Also Schwarzork kann ich leider nur tanken, nicht heilen. Werde ich nicht geheilt kann ich nicht tanken. Somit sorgt der NICHT HEILENDE HEILER dafür dass das Spielkonzept nicht funktioniert. Schamanen und Zeloten sind als Schadensklassen ungefähr so brauchbar wie ein Schlauchboot in der Wüste. Aber auch DU wirst eines Tages einsehen das Heiler die nicht heilen auf den Mond geschossen werden sollten. Spiel mal einen Tank, keinen Sigmarpriester sondern einen reinen Tank, schön defensiv geskilled, und dann mach deine Sache gut. Schütz die Gruppe. Wenn du dann 0,0 Heilung bekommst und hinter Dir der Schami oder der Zelot rumhampelt wie ein Epileptiker weil er seine Gegner nicht tot bekommt, dann erzähl Du Witzfigur nochmal was von "Leute wie Du sind der Grund..." In solchen Situationen wünscht Du dir das dein Knockback, in Tor Anroc z.B. auch den Schami oder den Zeloten oder gar den Jünger ins Verderben schubst.
Sicher DARF ein Jeder seinen Char so spielen wie er mag, ganz klare Sache. Die Frage ist nur ob in einem auf Teamplay basierenden Game Individualisten, die dann lieber Blümchen pflücken statt zu kämpfen, einen SINN ergeben. Nicht so wirklich, oder? Ergo sind sie N U T Z L O S ! Und das Team kann einpacken. 

Gott, diese Debatte ist so überflüssig, Ihr wollt es ja eh nicht einsehen. Heiler die nicht heilen spielen ihre Klasse falsch. Basta. Macht ein Heiler beides, und macht er es gut... niemand würde sich beklagen. Weigert sich ein Heiler, warum auch immer, zu heilen und lieber Schaden zu machen muss er sich nicht wundern wenn Ihm dann die verbale Axt in den Nacken fliegt. Wie schon gesagt, ich mache sowas nicht, weil es im Spiel eh keinen Sinn macht, aber es gibt ja zum Glück genug Leute die regelmäßig in den Chats cholerische Anfälle bekommen. Ich verstehe das voll und ganz, auch wenn ich solche Ausraster nur belächeln kann. Kontraproduktiv. Was macht ein nicht heilender Heiler wenn man ihn anmault? Richtig, nichts. Und er wird auch nichts daraus lernen.

Ich werde mit WAR aufhören, allerdings aus anderen Gründen. Ich bin mir aber sicher das dieses Thema noch lange dikutiert wird, und spätestens im Endgame wird sich das rächen. Wenn bis dahin nicht alle eingeschlafen sind bei der 3754 Keepschlacht.


----------



## Jehova (13. Oktober 2008)

Kommt auch auf die Heilerklasse an. Der Erzmagier z. Bsp. kann aufgrund seiner Spielmechanik viel effektiver sein, wenn er nicht nur heilt, sondern auch Schaden macht.
Wichtig ist auch, das Du in der Gruppe des Heilers bist, dann erkennt er dich wesentlich besser. (Die dünnen Balken der anderen Gruppen sind schlechter zu sehen sowie kein Gruppenheal)
Darüber hinaus könnte ich einen ähnlichen thread eröffnen wie oft Mitspieler sinnfrei nach vorne stürmen, ohne die Heiler zu schützen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (13. Oktober 2008)

Jap war bei mir zu 80% auch ... ka ich reg mich immer darüber auf, aber was will man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. Oktober 2008)

Aber manche DDler sind auch ganz ehrlich zu blöde.
z.b. Gestern Tor Anroc ich als lvl 28er Sigmarpriester drin mit meinem Healzeug. Ich bin ja eher der Hot und Gruppenhaler und was mache ich, heale natürlich die Gruppe. Hüft so ein Zwerg Eisenbrecher vor mir auf und ab und hat wenig Hp, ich natürlich hau ihm die Zwei Hots drauf und er meckert mich dann blöd an das ich ihn gescheit heilen soll und nicht mit so "verfickten" Hots. Als ich ihm dann sagte das ich keinen Guten Einzelheal habe beleidigte er mich aufs übelste und meinte ich wäre ein Kacknap und sollte Lernen zu spielen. Schon Krass sowas.


----------



## Janinee (13. Oktober 2008)

ach wisst ihr, leute die im szenario "heal?" oder ähnliches schreien.. ja sogar einen beleidigen.. oh gott. echt das sind die letzten die einem heiler retten wenn 2 gegner dran sind. ich heile so leute grundsätzlich nicht mehr. schonmal überlegt das so ein heiler da 10 balken hat die alle voll sein wollen?.. heute wieder so etwas... ich will jemand heilen der neben mir steht drücke große heilung und da steht "keine aktionspunkte" ok warte ich was.. ne halt der hat mich schon angemault.

schreit nur nach heilung oder meckert an der heilung rum, euch heile ich dann extra nicht weil es mir mit euch reicht!! genau wie die strategen die immer um ecken rennen, nie schauen wie sie zum heiler stehen oder meinen weil sie einmal einen heal bekommen haben gleich alleine in 6 zerstörungsspieler laufen zu können (als nicht tank!!). oder morkain tempel.... da hat jemand das artefakt und ist anfangs hinten, er merkt er wird von 2 heilern voll gehalten.. mit der zeit wirds ihm langweilig "ach ich krieg ja eh heilung, renn ich mal in den pulk da vorne" UND DAS WENN DAS LANGSAM UNHEILBAR WIRD.. wegen dem artefakt schaden... und dann am ende auf mir rumhacken echt.

ach ja und es gibt so szenarien da laufen alle einzeln irgendwo rum und lassen sich immer schön abschlachten.. einer nach dem anderen, als wenn sie an einer schlange anstehen. das sind diese szenarien wo man nach 2 minuten schon weiss man wird haushoch verlieren. bei sowas stelle ich die heilung für die gruppe mittlerweile zu 99% ein, mache nur noch schaden und heil mich selber und zwar mit feundlichen grüßen!!


ps abgesehen davon gibt es soweit ich weiss in diesem spiel keinen puren heiler, alle heiler sind so aufgebaut, dass reines heilung spammen oder reines schaden machen für einen heiler weniger effektiv sind wie beides zu kombinieren. bei meiner erzmagierin ist es so... wenn ich 5 mal etwas aus der heil schule benutzt habe, wird der nächste zauber aus der schaden schule 5 mal um xx stärker und umgekehrt... mach ich 5 mal etwas aus der schaden schule wird etwas aus der heilschule 5 mal um xx besser.


----------



## Gulasch80 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das es auch welche gibt die ne Heilerklasse spielen um sich ALLEIN ein wenig länger am leben halten und nicht um Gott und die Welt zu heilen?!
Denke mal nicht........
Ich für meinen Teil mach es so und komme da mit meinem Sigi ganz gut klar mit!!
Denke mal wenn es nach dir und den meisten anderen ginge, dann müßte jede Heilerklasse auf Heal gespect sein und jeden **** heilen.
Ist aber net so.......findet euch damit ab, besorgt euch Tränke, engagiert euch nen Personal-Healer oder verreckt halt einfach......aber verdammt nochmal, nervt net ständig rum und sagt den Spielern nicht wie sie spielen sollen. 
Es steht jedem frei selbst nen Heiler zu spielen........machts doch einfach mal!!!

In diesem Sinne......


----------



## BigChef (13. Oktober 2008)

Gipfel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es, das manche nicht heilen wollen, wenn 4 andere bereits heilen, aber wenn nur 2 heilen können, ist das eine unverschämtheit, das nicht zu tun.



100% /signed!
Ich verstehe zu 100%, dass es nich immer der ultimative Spaß is zu heilen. Hab meistens Monk in GW gezockt, ich kenn das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn dann einer von 5 halt mal lieber DMG machen will, okay! Wenn aber alle 5 so denken oder eben einer von zwei, dann wird es schon dünne mit den Siegchancen.

Aber im Endeffekt, wie schon von jemand anderem zuvor erwähnt, muss man den Heilern schon Respekt zollen, da diese Diskussionen immer auftreten. Ab und zu würd ich auch gern mal so machen "Heiler" vermöbeln und fragen, ob er weiß was er neben den Dmg-Spells noch so kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Gulasch: lol?!
Dann hast du das Prinzip vom TEAM bei WAR nich verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Oktober 2008)

So einen Heal-Brüller, der später auch beleidigend wurde, hatte ich auch schon ^^
Nach einem freundlichen "HEILT IHR SPASTIS" gabs trocken ein "reported" zurück. Die Diskussion danach war schön:
Er macht Screens, und ob ich denn Photoshop kennen? Na klar, Gegenfrage: Kennst du Chatlogs? ^^

Es ist echt manchmal schlimm, was man ingame sehen muss. Aber wenn denn mal Full-Healer mit im Szenario sind, ist es ja fast schon gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, sie lernen es noch. Ich persönlich bin seit Lvl 1 Full Heal equipped und geskillt. Und natürlich gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Heiler klickt dich entweder in der Gruppenliste an oder direkt. Wenn du vor ihm oder um ihn herumspringst ist das die beste Möglichkeit, den Rest vom Szenario auf seine persönliche Healignore- Liste zu kommen. Des weiteren wird der Heiler vermutlich lieber die Leute, die direkt vorne stehen, eher berücksichtigen als die, die so doof waren abzuhauen und dabei dem Gegner den Rücken zugedreht haben um es den gegnerischen Nahkampf DDs leichter zu machen. Auch immer wieder gern gesehen, wenn der Flüchtende 1 oder 2 DDs im Schlepptau zum Heiler zieht...damit machst du dir unter den Heilern Freunde fürs Leben. Wenn du vorne keinen Heal bekommen hast, wirst auch hinten keinen bekommen.

Für einen Heiler hat es in den meisten Fällen Gründe, wenn er trotz miesem Damageoutput lieber draufhaut als zu heilen:

1. Es ist gerade nichts anders zu tun und dem Tank, der gerade um die Ecke aus der Sichtlinie aller anderen heraus in den Gegnerpulk gerannt ist, ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen.

2.   Die eigenen DDs prügeln mit der Spielintelligenz eines NPCs auf die Tanks des Gegeners und beachten nicht die eigenartigen Gestalten, die hinter den Tanks so komisch mit den Händen rumfuchteln.....scheiß Bug, dass sich bei denen die HP Leiste immer wieder füllt. Da das Ganze ohnehin nichts bringt, vergeht dem Heiler die Lust aufs Heilen.

3. Der angeschlagene Spieler mit niedrigem HP Stand macht sich ständig dadurch bemerkbar, dass er "Feige abhauen" vermutlich voll durchgeskillt hat und ohnehin keinen Heal wert ist.


----------



## Smidi (13. Oktober 2008)

Janinee schrieb:


> ach wisst ihr, leute die im szenario "heal?" oder ähnliches schreien.. ja sogar einen beleidigen.. oh gott. echt das sind die letzten die einem heiler retten wenn 2 gegner dran sind. ich heile so leute grundsätzlich nicht mehr. schonmal überlegt das so ein heiler da 10 balken hat die alle voll sein wollen?.. heute wieder so etwas... ich will jemand heilen der neben mir steht drücke große heilung und da steht "keine aktionspunkte" ok warte ich was.. ne halt der hat mich schon angemault.
> 
> schreit nur nach heilung oder meckert an der heilung rum, euch heile ich dann extra nicht weil es mir mit euch reicht!! genau wie die strategen die immer um ecken rennen, nie schauen wie sie zum heiler stehen oder meinen weil sie einmal einen heal bekommen haben gleich alleine in 6 zerstörungsspieler laufen zu können (als nicht tank!!). oder morkain tempel.... da hat jemand das artefakt und ist anfangs hinten, er merkt er wird von 2 heilern voll gehalten.. mit der zeit wirds ihm langweilig "ach ich krieg ja eh heilung, renn ich mal in den pulk da vorne" UND DAS WENN DAS LANGSAM UNHEILBAR WIRD.. wegen dem artefakt schaden... und dann am ende auf mir rumhacken echt.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, bei Heilern fällt es einfach nur am ehesten auf, wenn sie nicht Gruppenorientiert spielen. Bei allen anderen, die nicht Gruppenorientiert spielen, kann man das schließlich nicht an Stats erkennen.

Ich selbst versuche im Szenario meine Gruppe durchzukriegen. Dafür muss... meine Gruppe zusammen bleiben, mich beschützen und die gegnerische Gruppe systematisch auslöschen. Zerg allein bringt nichts, es muss System dabei sein. (Funktioniert meistens nur in Gildengruppen mit Teamspeak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was mich generell stört:

Leute, die nach Heal rufen. Ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn irgendjemand vor mir rumhüpft und "heal!" schreit, während ich krampfhaft versuche ein anderes Gruppenmitglied am Leben zu halten, dass vor mir die Feinde aufhält. Fällt der um, stirbt nicht nur mein Healschreier, sondern auch ich selbst - sowas mag ich nicht. Ich entscheide selbst, wen ich wann heile. Und ich entscheide auch, wen ich sterben lasse, um einen anderen durchzubringen. Manchmal muss man Opfer bringen.

Was so Menschen wie du nicht verstehen wollen ist, dass wir Heiler auch nur Spieler sind. Wir sind genauso betroffen vom Schere-Stein-Papier-System, wie du das bist. Wir fallen um, wenn der Hexenkrieger kommt. Wir weinen dann nicht, weil der andere Heiler uns nicht rechtzeitig mit heilenden Händen befummelt hat - wir verdrehen die Augen, zupfen die Roben zurecht, buffen uns neu, schwingen uns aufs Pferd und reiten wieder los.

Was die Schadenszauber betrifft...

Ich spiele einen Erzmagier. Erzmagier haben zahlreiche dots - Spontanzauber, die teilweise auf dem Defensivziel heilend mitticken. Außerdem haben wir ein nettes Punktesystem. 1 Punkt = 20% weniger Zauberzeit, oder 5% mehr effektivität, sofern der gewählte Zauber ein Spontanzauber ist. Es gibt Ruhepunkte und es gibt Kraftpunkte, die einen für Zerstörungszauber, die anderen für Heilzauber.

Wenn ich also 5 dots/zerstörungszauber rausgehauen habe, dann ist mein nächster Gruppenheal spontan, zudem tragen auch die Dots dazu bei, Feinde klein zu kriegen - wenn auch nicht viel. Ich spiele damit gerne rum. Es ist richtig toll, wenn du zwei Ziele volldottest und dann spontan die gesamte Gruppe heilst, nur um direkt weiter zu dotten - mir macht das Spaß. Natürlich muss man abwägen... kann ich mir das jetzt leisten, oder beschränke ich mich besser nur auf Heilung? Definitiv Situationsbedingt, aber... vielleicht merkst du, worum es uns Heilern geht, wenn wir dann mal versuchen Schaden zu machen... denn es ist nicht nur schlecht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Oktober 2008)

Heiler ne Gute Nachricht!

Solltet ihr auf Ehrengrad spielen und in ein Szenario kommen wo sich ein jünger Names Caveman neben euch befindet macht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe es Heiler zubeschützen und zuheilen sollte es dennoch passieren das ihr down geht (ups dann ist der jünger wahrscheinlich einfach gerade auch weggehaun worden) ich malte mir zwar aus das dieser char eigendlich schön als Tankassi funzt aber da ich ziemlich schnell merkte das du an der front nur zu einem spaß wirst(kicken)halte ich mich immer schön bedeckt im hintergrund auf und sehe zu das ich hier und da wenigstens einen Hexenjäger erwische der sich an heiler schleicht.Es wird ihrgend wann besser werden mit 40 wenn dann mal jeder alles hat und seine klasse dann gescheid beherscht,bis dahin einfach mal lächeln und es als schönes erlebniss wegschreiben.


----------



## Falcon2K (13. Oktober 2008)

Immer wieder passiert es mir mit meinem Erzmagier, dass ich einfach von den eigenen Damagedealern ver****t werde.

Man steht schön weit hinten und heilt sich einen Wolf, vor einem stehen 2 Schattenkrieger und 2 Feuermagier und dann kommt der grüne-chaotische Zerg...

Alle, diese DDs stehen dann ganz plötzlich hinter mir und ich finde mich plötzlich an forderster Front wieder, wo ich aber stehen bleiben muss, um die Tanks die auf die gegnerischen Caster einprügeln überhaupt in Range zu haben. Zu allem Überfluss schreien die DDs dann auch noch nach Heal, statt stehen zu bleiben oder zumindest nicht hinter den Heiler zu rennen.

Würden die Herrschaften mal "Kämpfen wie ein Mann" könnte man sie vielleicht auch am Leben halten. Wenn nicht alle, so zumindest einige. So aber stirbt der Heiler in Sekunden und danach auch alle DDs, die dann auch noch die Frechheit haben mit "Warum gibt es hier kein Heal" usw. den Chat vollzuspammen.

Wenn man sowas 2 mal mit mir macht, such ich mir auch lieber irgend nen netten Magus oder Zauberer und mach ihn solo platt, da bekomm ich zumindest ein paar XP und Ruf.

Und, ganz nebenbei bemerkt, in voller Damageskillung mit +45% Schaden und +10% crit durch Taktiken , hat ein Erzmagier einen Damegeoutput, bei dem sich mancher Möchtegern-Damagedealer ganz gehörig umgucken würde aber man will ja gruppendienlich sein und DDs gibt es wie Sand am Meer.

P.S.: Sorry, aber bin durch solche Helden gestern Abend mal wieder einige Male geschlachtet worden und der Ärger ist wohl noch nicht verraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Als DD renne ich einfach neben die Heiler und hoffe das sie mal einen HoT für mich übrig haben . 
Das geht aber auch nur wenn sie Zeit dafür haben , ihre aufgabe ist es die Tanks am leben zu halten , wenn es da grade glatt läuft ist auch ein HoT drin . 
Wenn nicht muß ich halt auch  mit leben . 
Es kann einem aber auf den Keks gehen wenn man sieht wie mal langsam an einem DoT verreckt und weis das man nen ganz schönen Fussmarsch vor sich hat vom spawnpunkt aus . 

Ich habe gestern mal eine Hexenkriegerin angefangen , dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass das bei der Zerstörung besser klappt . Immer hinten einen umgehauen -> schnell wieder in die eigenen reihen nen HoT abholen und das ganze wieder von vorne . 
Aber wenn nur 1 oder 2 Heiler da sind und die Tanks grade ordentlich aufs Dach bekommen muß ich halt warten oder mich umhauen lassen ( wenn man nah am spawnpunkt ist ) .

Generell erinnert man sich auch eher an negative erfahrungen , wenn alles läuft wie es soll erinnert man sich 30min später an nix mehr . 
Im großen und ganzen klappt es eigentlich gut mit der Heilern , ich habe da eientlich keinen grund zu meckern .


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Als DD renne ich einfach neben die Heiler und hoffe das sie mal einen HoT für mich übrig haben .
> Das geht aber auch nur wenn sie Zeit dafür haben , ihre aufgabe ist es die Tanks am leben zu halten , wenn es da grade glatt läuft ist auch ein HoT drin .
> Wenn nicht muß ich halt auch  mit leben .
> Es kann einem aber auf den Keks gehen wenn man sieht wie mal langsam an einem DoT verreckt und weis das man nen ganz schönen Fussmarsch vor sich hat vom spawnpunkt aus .
> ...



Deine Einstellung find ich toll *g*

Irgendwo hast du auch recht. Eigentlich sollte man immer davon ausgehen, dass man keine Heilung bekommen wird. Als Heiler sollte man davon ausgehen, dass niemand kommt, um einem den A..Popo zu retten. Wir sind im Krieg, verdammt! Es ist einfach nur schön zu merken: "Hey, cool, der hat mir den DD abgenommen!", oder "woa, mit 5% life kam der Heal, geilo!" - das sind dann auch die Situationen, in denen man einfach nur "Danke!" eintippt, grinst und wie beflügelt weiter kämpft.

Wäre schön, wenn man ausschließlich so und nicht mit größter Erwartungshaltung spielen würde. Glaube, das könnte weitaus mehr Spaß machen =)


----------



## Gortek (13. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal Tag zusammen

Wie viele andere Healer heale auch ich sehr gerne, jedoch vergeht einem als Healer sehr schnell der Spass im Randomgruppenspiel.
Man healt schön die ganze Gruppe und plötzlich kommen durch die ganze eigene Gruppe zwei Hexenjäger geschossen und knallen mich fix um, keiner sah sie an sich vorbeilaufen oder sah sie auf mich eindreschen, kann ja mal passieren, nur wenns dauernd so ist, hat man keine Lust mehr den DD-Magnet zu sein.

Auf der Gegenseite sehe ich zwei Heiler, die nonstop healen und keiner kümmert sich um sie, ausser ich mach dot's auf die, was sie wohl kaum stören sollte, da wirklich wenig schaden rauskommt dabei.
Wenn ich dem ganzen so 1-2 min zugesehen habe und derweil die DD's von uns heile (die natürlich die geheilten Eisenbrecher umnuken wollen *lol*), mache ich mal den grünen Strahl auf einen der Heiler um zu signalisieren: He da steht der Übeltäter, haut den mal, ehe der nicht weg ist könnt ihr euch noch lange abmühen.

Was folgt?.......Nichts, ausser evtl. ein Flame, dass man healen soll anstatt Pseudodamage zu machen. Na super, meist kommt danach das umloggen auf einen anderen Char, da ich mir dafür zu schade bin und auch meinen Spass will.

Umgeloggt auf nen Stoffiefetzer nehme ich mich der Aufgabe des Heilerzerstörers an und versuche immer die gegnerischen Heiler zu eliminieren, nur um festzustellen, dass man nicht geheilt wird wenn man mal selbst nicht der Heiler ist und die Deppen, die auf geheilt werdende Tanks einprügeln kriegen natürlich Heilung, obwohl es nutzlos ist sowas am Leben zu halten.

Ihr seht es ist ein teufelskreis und macht irgendwann keine Freude mehr in Randomgrps zu heilen oder auch nur zu spielen. Ich für meinen Teil habe den Schamie auch nur noch für Gildenanlässe degradiert, da es Solo absolut sinnlos ist, dank der inkompetenten Healschreier und Tankprügler.

Noch anzufügen wäre, wer nach Heilung schreit und meint er müsse die Heiler noch belehren oder zusammenstauchen soll sich selbst nen Heiler lvln, dann kann er das ja machen, wenn nicht, einfach mal die Fr***e halten.

Cheers


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung find ich toll *g*
> 
> Irgendwo hast du auch recht. Eigentlich sollte man immer davon ausgehen, dass man keine Heilung bekommen wird. Als Heiler sollte man davon ausgehen, dass niemand kommt, um einem den A..Popo zu retten. Wir sind im Krieg, verdammt! Es ist einfach nur schön zu merken: "Hey, cool, der hat mir den DD abgenommen!", oder "woa, mit 5% life kam der Heal, geilo!" - das sind dann auch die Situationen, in denen man einfach nur "Danke!" eintippt, grinst und wie beflügelt weiter kämpft.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn man ausschließlich so und nicht mit größter Erwartungshaltung spielen würde. Glaube, das könnte weitaus mehr Spaß machen =)



Dazu muß ich aber sagen das einige Heiler vor Lauter Balken gestarre garnix mehr mitbekommen . 
Ich hatte das gestern wieder , ein Hexenjäger prügelt auf unseren Heiler ein . Ich also schnell drau auf den , ich habe den grade so geschafft der Zeolot hatte noch ~5%HP und verreckt an dem DoT . Dann meckert er rum das ihm keiner Hilft , aber Heilen kann ich ihn dann doch nicht mit meiner Hexenkriegerin ^^ (er hatte gut 5sek Zeit sich selbst zu Heilen ) 

Ich spiele nebenbei auch einen Erzmagier , dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es sehr viel besser ist nehe an den Tanks zu stehen . So bekommt man zwar auch den AoE DMG ab , aber die Tanks und nahkämpfer sehen sofort wenn ich angegriffen werde . Wo hingegen ich hinten bei den Feuermagiern meist verrecke ohne das da mal einer ne Reaktion zeigt .


----------



## makkaal (13. Oktober 2008)

Ebenfalls Heiler hier.
Sowohl als Melee-DD als auch als Fullheiler kann ich viele der Situationen nachvollziehen. Scheint ein allgemeines Phänomen zu sein.
Grundsätzlich habe ich aber eher positive als negative Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl als auch. 
Ich beurteile für gewöhnlich nicht nach "heal pls", denn manchmal übersehe ich schlicht und ergreifend was (trotz Squared-Addon). Nur weil er mich darauf aufmerksam macht, heißt das nicht, dass er nicht mehr geheilt wird. Schwierig dagegen ist es, wenn ich ohnehin schon keine AP mehr habe, ansonsten kriegt er seinen HoT. Ist Situationsabhängig, aber ich versage doch grundsätzlich nicht jemandem meine Hilfestellung, nur weil er mich darauf aufmerksam macht...?

Im Endeffekt bin ich kein besonders guter Heiler, zumindest noch nicht (da lowlvl). Ich hab meinen Zeloten geliebt und fange auch an, meinen Runenpriester zu mögen (auch wenn er nicht so cool mit seinem Schädel quasselt *g*)... Was für negative Erfahrungen manche machen, überrascht mich dennoch - oft nimmt sich der eine oder andere die Zeit, mir ein "danke" für einen Heal zuzuwhispern - ich hab mir inzwischen ein Makro mit "Ist mein Job" machen müssen...

Als DD gehe ich grundsätzlich nicht von Heilung aus, obwohl ich als WL doch einen Hauch mehr Rüstung habe als ein Hexenjäger. Aber ich bin oft einfach zu weit weg, um feindliche Heiler zu beschäftigen.
Allerdings helfen mir meine /s Makros mit "Heilung bitte" und, was ganz ganz wichtig zu sein scheint, das obligatorische "Besten Dank!" Makro.
Es ist als Heiler eine Wohltat zu merken, wenn die Spielweise gewürdigt wird. Viele scheinen das zu vergessen. Genauso bedanke ich mich bei solchen, die mir einen Mob oder Spieler vom Hintern pflücken.

Auch Random Gruppen können erfolgreich sein, wenn man einander mit Respekt begegnet. Ein Heiler kann nicht alles, und ich sehe es auch DDs und Tanks nach, wenn sie es nicht gebacken kriegen, die Hexenkriegerin rechtzeitig zum Stolpern zu bringen, die ihre Dolche in meinem Rücken versenkt. So läuft das Spiel nun mal und wir können höchstens draus lernen.
Sowohl manche Tanks als auch Heiler müssen erst einmal begreifen, wie sehr sie von anderen abhängig sind - viele schaffen es nicht, das Gesamtbild zu sehen.

Ach ja - als Sigmarpriester hüte ich mich, mich Heiler zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Großteil, den ich bisher getroffen habe, hat sich schön vom Heilen anderer ferngehalten - genauso gibt es genügend positive Gegenbeispiele. Trotzdem sehe ich einen SP in meiner Gruppe grundsätzlich nicht als Heiler an. Das hat nichts mit den Spielern zu tun (die ja durch ihr Spielverhalten mich ohne weiteres vom Gegenteil überzeugen können), sondern mit der Klasse...


----------



## Kharlaros (13. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seid Headstart den Disciple auf Damage gespielt, war auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber dann waren da die momente im BG wo ich im Focus stand und mir dachte, "Ok skill auf Heilung, dann hälst du dich und deine Verbündeten am leben" und habs gemacht.
> 
> Und ich feiere seidher eine einzige Party im BG, einfach eine gruppe aus Nahkämpfern suchen ihnen sagen du schildest und hottest sie, und dann das go geben, so gut hat sich heilen lange nicht mehr angefühlt, Moraltakik das die Gruppe 50% des eigenen Schadens als Heilung erhalten, ein AE Schild für momentan knappe 500 Schaden, einen AE Hot für 1k Heilung über 10 sek, deine normale Heilung wird verbessert, dein AE Heal ist verbessert worden
> 
> ...



muss mich dem Kollegen anschliessen, ... bin nun Level 25 komplett auf Heilung geskillt. der Gruppenheal -und Schild, die Hots und die Moralfähigkeiten zusammen lassen dich einen sehr geilen Gruppenheal machen, klar kommt es mal vor, dass auf grund eines "ZOMG FOKUS NUKE auf die Witchelf..." einer der groupmates wegkippt, aber im Großen und ganzen is dann das leben der anderen 4 (und mir) safe. Manschmal habe ich selten mehr als 5000 Schaden gemacht, dafür aber zwischen 50000 - 75000 heilung verursacht. Is halt geschmacksache , ähnlich wie Vermillion gefällt mir der Heilaspekt des Jüngers sehr gut. 

Allerdings stell ich fest, dass die Killgeschwindigkeit beim soloquesten SEHR unter dieser Skillung und eEinstellung gelitten hat, ich mache es deswegen derzeitso, dass ich 2 -3 Level auf Damage-skillung in den Gebieten queste, wenn ich die Region durchgequestet habe, skille ich auf Heilung, mach 2 Level Scenarien , OpenRvR und PQ´s. Dannach gehts dann ins nächste Gebiet. Klar mache ich beim questen auch das eine oder andere Szenario, dann leider nicht so heileffektiv wie nach dem Umskillen.

Die Beobachtungen die hier einige geschildert haben, dass Tanks zu japanischen Kamikaze-Fliegern werden sobald sie konstant geheilt werden habe ich auch schon beobachten müssen, anstatt abzuschirmen oder caster zu binden packen sie eine Form der Megalomanie und sie vergessen, dass nicht jeder eine Büchse ist und rennen wie von Teufel besessen in die gegnerischen Reihen , als Jünger ist man oft nur knapp hinter den Meelees postioniert, so dass du für die ganzem Caster auf einmal  ein vielversprechendes Zeil bist. Das größte Dankeschön nachdem man quasi instant im Dreck liegt nach dem Fokus ist dann noch der Whisper des Tanks der kurz dannach auch draufgeganen ist und die anmotzt warum du ihn nicht geheilt hast , er war grad dabei mal richtig schaden zu fahren.

Probleme gibt es also an fast jeder Ecke, wenn mir ein Tank so gut zur Seite steht und mir den Rücken freihält, bzw. mich deckt dann kann er sicher sein , ich werde alles tun und ihm am leben zu halten. Ich kämpfe auch gerne in Meelee-DD Gruppen wenn die Groupmates auf einen ein bissel achten is das saugeil, die Junges mähen durch alles durch und du stehst umringt und hälst die Leute am leben , geiles ding. Bringt mehr Spaß als jeder "OMG,CRIT , ME> YOU" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Kharlaros


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Als DD renne ich einfach neben die Heiler und hoffe das sie mal einen HoT für mich übrig haben .
> Das geht aber auch nur wenn sie Zeit dafür haben , ihre aufgabe ist es die Tanks am leben zu halten , wenn es da grade glatt läuft ist auch ein HoT drin .
> Wenn nicht muß ich halt auch  mit leben .




Seh ich anders. Die Frage lautet doch letzten Endes: Wer ist für mich wertvoller? Ist es der Schwarzork der sich immer wieder ausser Sicht begibt und mir nen Herzinfarkt verpasst oder der Squigtreiba der wenigstens versucht etwas gegen die Hexenjäger zu machen die mir am Popo hängen?

Für mich ist das ne klare Rechnung: Wenn ich tot bin kann ich gar keinem mehr helfen. Lieber lasse ich 3 LvL30 tanks krepieren deren einziger Beitrag es ist mich durch Laufen fit zu halten als einen LvL21 DD der mir die Gegner vom Arsch wegholt.

Klar krieg ich nen Eisenbrecher oder son Bullshit auch alleine down. Aber für den brauch ich ne gute Minute in der ich sonst nicht viel machen kann.

Nicht die Klasse bestimmt ob wer Heilung bekommt. Der Spieler bestimmt ob er Heilung erhält. Wer die Heiler verarscht darf sich ned wundern wenn er Dauergast am Respawnpunkt ist - auch als Tank


----------



## Cerubin (13. Oktober 2008)

LOL, da kann ich nur sagen,siehe meinen thread (das leiden der heiler...)

ich bin kurz davor meinen heiler zu löschen,weil kein mensch nen scheiss darauf gibt, ob ich nen gegner an mir kleben habe oder nicht.
da renn ich in panik nach nen maschinisten oder feuermage,die ja eh in meiner reihe stehen und was ist ...ignoranz,
keine hilfe,sie ballern weiter auf ein entferntes ziel...eventuell trinken sie ja kaffee dabei oder schauen fernsehen...

fazit.lieber heiler tot,als ihm helfen.
gut das ich nicht im ts bin,die würden was von mir hören !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (13. Oktober 2008)

ich bin voll heal geskillt und werde es so lange das noch geht (also beim questen zwischen den szenarien) auch beibehalten.

ich versuchen meiner klasse gerecht zu werden und im szenario es so zu verteilen 80% heal - 20% dmg. es gibt aber auch immer mal ausnahmen wie, die großzahl  der mitspieler im szenarion sind einfach nur miderintelligent oder spielen diese szenario gerade zum ersten mal und wissen nicht wie es funktioniert, weil sie während des ladebildschirms den text nicht gelesen haben.... ergo ich mach nur schaden und heil mich selbst in der hoffnung das die sache schnell geht und die gegner keine 15 min. benötigen um 500 punkte zu machen. gejammer und geflame im szenario alias "HEAL ME" oder im chat "wo sind unsere heiler, macht ihr kacknaps alle schaden, oder was" kann ich garnicht leiden! aber ich hab es auch in WAR ehrlich gesagt kaum gelesen ein zwei mal vielleicht, mehr nicht.

mir macht das heilen mit dem erzmagier sehr viel spaß! finde die mischung aus aktionspunkten, ruhe und moral ziemlich geil. vorallem sollte sich jeder mal wenigstens die heilerklassen anschauen, also mal lesen wie die heilen und was die so machen. bevor einer schimpft, dass der ein oder andere heiler schaden macht, das kann von großem nutzen sein.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Seh ich anders. Die Frage lautet doch letzten Endes: Wer ist für mich wertvoller? Ist es der Schwarzork der sich immer wieder ausser Sicht begibt und mir nen Herzinfarkt verpasst oder der Squigtreiba der wenigstens versucht etwas gegen die Hexenjäger zu machen die mir am Popo hängen?
> 
> Für mich ist das ne klare Rechnung: Wenn ich tot bin kann ich gar keinem mehr helfen. Lieber lasse ich 3 LvL30 tanks krepieren deren einziger Beitrag es ist mich durch Laufen fit zu halten als einen LvL21 DD der mir die Gegner vom Arsch wegholt.
> 
> ...



Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, dass der Tank an der front stehen sollte und so eine front ist halt normalerweise ständig in bewegung. Ein Tank, der zur Heilerbewachung abgestellt wird, ist nur halb effizient. Die Rüstung und die hp hat er nicht nur um die heiler zu bewachen. Lässt du einen tank vorne sterben (sofern er sich nicht zu weit von dir weg begibt) kommt der Schaden auch irgendwann nach hinten.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (13. Oktober 2008)

schön dass du jemandem inner randomgruppe erzählst was seine aufgabe ist. wenner n hybridsspieler ist der seinen char halt nunmal nicht als heiler sieht. wenns dich stört, geh aus der gruppße und spiel ohne heiler. besser wenig heal und buffs als garkeine.

und bevor dumme sürüche kommen... ich spiel selbst nen healer der immer in den top2-3 der heals liegt, ich hab aber volles verständnis für leute die anders spielen.

wer heal will, bzw darauf besteht soll nen healer spielen ^^ 

es beschwert sich ja auch keiner dass n damagedealer keine potions benutzt, oder?


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, dass der Tank an der front stehen sollte und so eine front ist halt normalerweise ständig in bewegung. Ein Tank, der zur Heilerbewachung abgestellt wird, ist nur halb effizient. Die Rüstung und die hp hat er nicht nur um die heiler zu bewachen. Lässt du einen tank vorne sterben (sofern er sich nicht zu weit von dir weg begibt) kommt der Schaden auch irgendwann nach hinten.




Wenn ein Tank wenigstens versucht in Sicht zu bleiben und ned hirnlos wie ein Zombie auf Crack durch die Gegend rennt ist das auch ok. Idealerweise kommt dann eh nix zu mir nach hinten. Aber meistens siehts doch so aus das die Tanks sich voller Freude irgendwo hinwerfen das ICH mich dorthin stellen muss wo die eigentlich stehen sollten damit ich IHN bei irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Selbstmordeinsätzen am Leben halten kann.

Ich finds toll wenn ein Schwarzork durch die Gegnermassen durchbrescht um dem gaaaanz hinten stehenden Feuermage die Abreibung seines Lebens zu verpassen. Ich hoffe nur das er ned glaubt das ich blöd genug bin ihm zu folgen.  Es gibt genug Ranged DDs die sich um den Feuermagier kümmern können die dann super für mich heilbar sind weil sie irgendwo zwischen mir und Tank stehen.

Ich habs versucht im gegnerischen Pulk zu heilen. Hat ned funktioniert. Ich bin zwar klein aber ned so klein das man mich ned sieht.


----------



## Jiro (13. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> LOL, da kann ich nur sagen,siehe meinen thread (das leiden der heiler...)
> 
> ich bin kurz davor meinen heiler zu löschen,weil kein mensch nen scheiss darauf gibt, ob ich nen gegner an mir kleben habe oder nicht.
> da renn ich in panik nach nen maschinisten oder feuermage,die ja eh in meiner reihe stehen und was ist ...ignoranz,
> ...



Wenn die Gegner mit etwas Hirn spielen, bist du als Heiler das Primärziel... ist nun mal so. Mit etwas Glück reagiern die eigenen Leute um dich, aber selbst das ist keine Gewähr dafür, dass du gegen einen NahkampfDD nicht nach ein paar Sekunden umkippst. Wenn es dich deine Nerven kostet, dass du als Erster im Dreck liegst, ist die Klasse wahrscheinlich wirklich falsch für dich.


----------



## Atze877 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Vllt sollten ihr euch erstmal das ablegen das jeder der heilen könnte auch n heiler ist, denn so ist es gewiss nicht!
2. Warum heilt denn keiner in BG's? ganz einfach... Warum beschützt keiner die heiler? wenn ich im BG anfange zu heilen, bin ich innerhalb von 2-3 Sec tot. die Tanks laufen wild unher und kloppen lieber auf andere Tanks ein abstatt die Heiler zu beschützen.
Da sollte man sich lieber Fragen als Tank die Klasse verfehlt? 

oder etwas krasser ausgedrückt: "ich hab kein bock im BG mehr tot als lebend zu sein und immer nur auf die Fresse zu bekommen weil die anderen zu dämlich sind die heiler zu beschützen!"


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Atze877 schrieb:


> 1. Vllt sollten ihr euch erstmal das ablegen das jeder der heilen könnte auch n heiler ist, denn so ist es gewiss nicht!
> 2. Warum heilt denn keiner in BG's? ganz einfach... Warum beschützt keiner die heiler? wenn ich im BG anfange zu heilen, bin ich innerhalb von 2-3 Sec tot. die Tanks laufen wild unher und kloppen lieber auf andere Tanks ein abstatt die Heiler zu beschützen.
> Da sollte man sich lieber Fragen als Tank die Klasse verfehlt?
> 
> oder etwas krasser ausgedrückt: "ich hab kein bock im BG mehr tot als lebend zu sein und immer nur auf die Fresse zu bekommen weil die anderen zu dämlich sind die heiler zu beschützen!"



Das ist IMO die aufgabe der Tanks , die ranged DDs sind für den schutz der Heiler zuständig . Dafür haben sie ja auch alle root spells . Eine stehende Hexenkriegerin ist dann (eigentlich) ein leichtes opfer . Ich versuche das auch immer so gut ich kann mit meinem Schattenkrieger , aber wenn keiner Hilft wirds trotzdem schwer aufgrund des fehlenden Burst damages .


----------



## Cressari (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wat heilen kann dann muss es heilen. Dieses Dogma is mir schon in anderen Spielen auf den Sack gegangen.
Als Erzmagier heile ich natürlich, wenn einer halbtot vor mir rumspringt. Und wenn ich Bock habe, lass ich mich auch als Heiler einteilen, wenns vorher abgesprochen ist. Aber stell Dir vor, es gibt bei den Heilern auch einen Skill auf DMG. Und da WAR für mich eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, handle ich nach dem Bock-Prinzip und spiel wie ich das will. 

Allerdings heile ich wie gesagt, wenn einer halbtot ist, oder es die Taktik gerade notwendig macht. DMG auf Teufel komm raus, auch wenns situationsbedingt nicht richtig wäre, finde ich auch daneben.

Gruss


----------



## Krypsis (13. Oktober 2008)

Atze877 schrieb:


> 2. Warum heilt denn keiner in BG's? ganz einfach... Warum beschützt keiner die heiler? wenn ich im BG anfange zu heilen, bin ich innerhalb von 2-3 Sec tot. die Tanks laufen wild unher und kloppen lieber auf andere Tanks ein abstatt die Heiler zu beschützen.



Also ich spiele nen LvL 20 Gobbo Schami und muss sagen, dass ich meistens das Gefühl habe, dass ich alleine Heile im BG.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke, dass man sich als Heiler auch gut selbst helfen kann um nicht zu sterben. Wenn man kein kompletter Movementkrüppel ist fällt einem das auch garnicht so schwer. Das wichtige an der Sache ist einfach in Bewegung zu bleiben und hey..... nutzt doch einfach das Szenario aus. Ich laufe immer rum hotte alles hoch und versteck mich hinter einer Wand, so laufe ich nicht Gefahr von einem DD ins Target genommen zu werden und taaataaaaaa schon steht man am Ende eines Szenarios mit vll 2 Toden da aber hat 72k Heals gemacht. 

So long.....


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Allerdings heile ich wie gesagt, wenn einer halbtot ist, oder es die Taktik gerade notwendig macht. DMG auf Teufel komm raus, auch wenns situationsbedingt nicht richtig wäre, finde ich auch daneben.


Unterschrieb ich so. "Situational awareness" brauchts.
Nur ist leider das Problem, daß von 10 Heilern 9 auf dämitsch gespecced sind und man eh meistens zu wenig hat, so daß aus dem "Heilen wenn erforderlich" in aller Regel ein "Ohmeingottheilheilheilwenlassichsterbendenundndenokay,heilkeineapmehrheilge
lbertrankheilheil"-wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber prinzipiell hast Du imho vollkommen Recht - das Dogma, daß alles heilfähige immer und nur und ausschließlich zu heilen habe, ist ebenso quatsch wie das Dogma, daß ein auf Schaden gespecter Heiler grunddsätzlich und nur Schade n zu machen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Jüngern: Mein Auserkorener LIEBT euch. Wenn ich einen in der Gruppe haben sollte, bleib ich bei dem und werf schon vor Feindkontakt mal vorsorglich guard an. Bislang war echt in jedem Fall die Folge, daß als Reaktion vor dem Kampf der erste HoT kam (Seelenessenz füllt sich ja wieder auf ausserhalb ds Kampfs) und daß der Jünger dann durchaus ein Auge auf mich und die gesamte Gruppe hatte.

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Sigmarpriestern sind allerdings eher durchwachsen, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ordnungsheilklassen. Bei der Zerstörung treff ich dafür geschätzte 50% dämitschschamanen (damit meine ich nicht Gorkschamanen, sondern Schamanen, die eben wenn man mit 400 HP neben ihnen steht mit trank auf cooldown, und langsam an nem dot krepiert, lieber noch ein bunch o' waagh rausbrezeln statt KURZ zu heilen.)


----------



## Creazy (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab einfach die Castanimationen deaktiviert. hat mich zu sehr frustriert das meine Witchelf ins gras gebissen hat und um mich herum 5 waaagh-strahlen auf die gegener gerichtet waren =). Sowas schont die nerven ;D


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Unterschrieb ich so. "Situational awareness" brauchts.
> Nur ist leider das Problem, daß von 10 Heilern 9 auf dämitsch gespecced sind und man eh meistens zu wenig hat, so daß aus dem "Heilen wenn erforderlich" in aller Regel ein "Ohmeingottheilheilheilwenlassichsterbendenundndenokay,heilkeineapmehrheilge
> lbertrankheilheil"-wird
> 
> ...



Solange man noch nicht das MAX lvl hat ist es ja nicht ungeöhnlich auf DMG zu skillen . Ich mach das bei meiner Erzmagierin auch so , ich will ja auch mal in ruhe Questen können . 
Ich schau meist wie es läuft , wenn zu wenig Heilung kommt heile ich selbst . Wenn genug Heilung vorhanden ist mache ich schaden und verteil mal nen HoT wenns irgendwo eng wird . 
Aber davor ich ein szenario 20:500 verliere weil Heilung fehlt stell ich mich doch lieber hinten hin und sehe zu das die jungs vorne am Leben bleiben . 

Das selbe wenn ich meine Hexenkriegerin spiele . Wenn hinten alles sicher ist , gehe ich nach vorne und piesacke die gegnerischen Heiler , wenn ich sehe das unsere Heiler mehr tot als lebendig sind bleibe ich hinten und fange die gegner ab . man muß sich der situation anpassen und nicht stur sein ding durchziehen .


----------



## Hutzel (13. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Erstmal muss du verstehen lernen, dass WAR nicht wow ist.
> Wennst das gelernt hast, nimmt bestimmt wer deine Aussagen ernst.


Ich kann deine Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Nur weil ich ein Beispiel aus einem bekannten MMO benutze kann man meine Aussagen nicht mehr ernst nehmen? Was für eine Argumentation ist das denn? Die anderen Beispiele die ich genutzt habe werden ignoriert!? 
Und es ist und bleibt so, auch wenn es insgesamt chaotischer abläuft, WAR ist und bleibt ein Gruppenspiel und dafür benötige ich gruppentaugliche Leute die das Prinzip einer Gruppe und den verschiedenen Aufgaben darin verstanden haben.


----------



## Belvasis (13. Oktober 2008)

Atze877 schrieb:


> 2. Warum heilt denn keiner in BG's? ganz einfach... Warum beschützt keiner die heiler? wenn ich im BG anfange zu heilen, bin ich innerhalb von 2-3 Sec tot. die Tanks laufen wild unher und kloppen lieber auf andere Tanks ein abstatt die Heiler zu beschützen.
> Da sollte man sich lieber Fragen als Tank die Klasse verfehlt?
> oder etwas krasser ausgedrückt: "ich hab kein bock im BG mehr tot als lebend zu sein und immer nur auf die Fresse zu bekommen weil die anderen zu dämlich sind die heiler zu beschützen!"



Dem kann ich im Prinzip nur zustimmen. Ich glaube eines der Hautpprobleme ist, daß viele am Anfang gar nicht wissen,
was ihre Klasse eigentlich für eine Bedeutung hat. Und man merkt gleich, ob man in BG's mit erfahrenen Spielern
unterwegs ist oder eher Neulingen.  Ich mache da aber niemanden einen Vorwurf draus, denn letztlich hat jeder mal 
angefangen und im Laufe der Zeit findet das auch jeder heraus und spielt entsprechend, wobei es da immer Aussnahmen
geben wird ;-)
Ich konzentriere mich auf jeden Fall immer auf die Heilung, ausser es ist ein Übergewicht an Heilern da, was eher selten
der Fall ist. Und natürlich ist es sehr ärgerlich, wenn man plötzlich alleine da steht und 1..2..fix das zeitliche segnet.
Aber am Ende ist es ein Spiel und man darf das alles nicht so eng sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich finds toll wenn ein Schwarzork durch die Gegnermassen durchbrescht um dem gaaaanz hinten stehenden Feuermage die Abreibung seines Lebens zu verpassen. Ich hoffe nur das er ned glaubt das ich blöd genug bin ihm zu folgen.  Es gibt genug Ranged DDs die sich um den Feuermagier kümmern können die dann super für mich heilbar sind weil sie irgendwo zwischen mir und Tank stehen.



Musst ihm nicht folgen, dafür gibts hots.

Ich bin so ein Schwarzork, der an den Eisenbrechern und Schwertmeistern vorbei ins fleischige Innere läuft . Wenn ich den Schaden ein weilchen auf mich konzentrieren kann oder der eine oder andere Feuermagier vom AE-casten aufhört um ein wenig Abstand zu gewinnen, hab ich eine meiner Pflichten als Tank im Szenario erfüllt. Des öfteren folgen mir dann auch gegnerische tanks, die zuvor die Heiler geärgert haben. Das kann natürlich auch nach hinten los gehen aber ich finde so trägt ein tank das meiste bei. In Tor Anrok ist das so eine Gradwanderung, denn man ist schneller in der Lava als man au sagen kann, denn da wo die weichen Ziele sind, warten auch die meisten kicker mit ihren hohen und weiten moralkicks.

Spiele übrigens auf Carroburg, wo Ranged DD bei Zerstörung nicht immer stark im Szenario vertreten sind.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist ja wohl die höhe, ich versuche immer zu Heilen und bin in der Statistik immer oben dabei aber wie soll man euch heilen 
wenn man zerfetzt wird? Keiner stellt sich in den weg und hilft einem wenn so ein Weißer Löwe mitten durch die Grp auf einen zurennt
und kurz und klein schlägt. Tanks gibts kaum welche und die Melee DDs haben besseres zu tun als sich in Range zu halten
geschweige denn mal den Heilern zu helfen. O_o


----------



## Seelenwanderer (13. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich das lese kommen insgesammt 2 Statements heraus.

1. Die Heiler heilen passen nicht richtig auf und machen lieber Schaden als wie heilen.

2. Wenn ein Heiler einen Offensive tanks (Alo Hexe, Hexenjäger, WL etc ) am Po hat, hilft ihm keiner.

Im MOment spiele ich beides eine Off Tank (WL) und einen Heiler (Runenprister)

Als Off Tank:
Zu 1. Ich habe schon Scenarien erlebt, da starb ich nach sends und hüpfen an /vor dem Heiler an den dots hat mich ziemlich frustriert und ihc wr auch sauer auf den heiler.  Ich habe aber auch schon scenarien erlebt erlebt, da dachte ich "So jetzt bin ich bin tot und plötzlich kam von irgendwo ein Heal und ihc hbae es überlebt. Also ich finde man kann es nicht pauschalisieren. 
zu 2. Wenn man hinter der feindlichen Linie ist und da die Zauberer und Schamis beschäftig, ist es nun mal schwer den heiler den add abzunehmen. 

Als Heiler
zu 1 reichen die mit häufigsten in Kopf kommende Gedanken: "Scheisse der is außer range, wo ist er?", "Scheisse der ist nicht in line of sight, dabei seh ich ihn doch" , "Man ich seh das doch da Du am sterben bist, aber der rennt so schnell 5 mal vorbeigeklickt und nun ist er tot, mist"
zu 2: "Verdammt nun kloppen 2 Hexen auf mih ein wo ist die Hilfe, dass überlebe ich nicht lange!!" und bei dem Fall kommt es vor , das keine was macht und ich verrecke und es passiert, dass ich Heals bekomme von andern und ein Tank komt zurück kickt den einen Weg und geht auf den anderen.

Was ich also sagen kann es passiert mal so und mal so und man kann es nicht pauschalisieren. Aber ich hoffe ich konnte zeigen, dass es für beide nicht leicht ist.

Was kann man nun machen um es zu ereichtern.
1. Für alle nicht heiler:
Einfach ein bischen Aufpassen und nach dem Heiler schauen, vor allem aber die Caster die hinten stehen, sehen das noch Besser und die können unterstützen indem sie damage auf die Angreifer machen, die auf den Heilern sind.
2. Bischen aufpassen ob man arg ausser range ist wennman ausser Range ist, entweder damit leben, dass man stirbt (klingt komisch ist aber so) oder sich selbst eine Grenze geben, ab man man sofort zu den Heilern zurück rennt.Ich setzt diese z.B bei mir auc ca 50% Leben,wenn ich hinter den linien bin und der Balken ungefähr auf der Höhe ist renne ich weg, möglich schnell zurück. ODer wenn ich da hintern als WL versuche zu wüten und merke es drehen 2-3 Tank sum dann weg.
3. Gegen line of sight kann man leider schwer was machen.
4. Verständnis habe, ein Heiler kann nicht alle gleichzeitg heilen.
5. Nicht in 6 Richtungen davonlaufen, der Heiler kann sich nicht teilen ;-)
6. Nicht böse sein, wenn man auchmal vor dem Heiler stirbt, es kann ja sein,das er gerade die anderen der Gruppe heilt, oder es einfach nicht geschafft hat einen anzuklicken und damit in das Target zubekommen (ist mir schon en paar mal passiert. Sitzt dan am Pcund ruf. "Bleib dich mal stehen,sonst kann ich dich nicht anklicken" hört der andere halt nicht ;-) aussr man ist imTS)

Als heiler
1. Macro machen auf das man nur noch klicken mus mit der Info "Heiler braucht dringend hilfe" (das durchaus 2-3 Klicken)
2. Speziell für Scenarios: Man kann sich alle Scenario gruppen anzeigen lassen und dann auf die Leute draufklicken und heilen (wie beim eigenen gruppenfesnter).Ist eine Klasse sache, da kann man also auch der anderen Gruppe helfen. Das bite nutzen.
3. Wenn der Fight anfängt gleich mal auf alle in der Gruppe einen Hot casten, sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell:
In WAR gibt IMO es nicht unbedingt eine klassischen Heiler  wie z.B. in DAOC. Hier können die Heiler schaden machen und auch entsprechend skillen. Daraus kann man keinen einen Vorwurf machen, jeder hat nun mal etwas eigene Vorstellung von skillen (ober en nun seine Klasse damit verfehlt hat oder nicht ist mühselig zu diskutieren).

Ich hoffe es war für den einen oder anderen ein paar hilfreichte Tipps dabei oder hat auch mal einen Einblick in die Situation des anderen gegeben.

War noch weitere gute Ideen hat um sich das LEben gegenseitig zu erleichtern, am besten auch aufführen. ich danke mal sollte mal konstruktiv daran abreiten und nicht nur flamen

Gruß

Seelenwanderer

P.S
Ach ja um der Frage vorweg zukommen. Klar ärgert es mich auch immer wenn ich vor einen Heiler sterbe, wen nicht ;-)


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die höhe, ich versuche immer zu Heilen und bin in der Statistik immer oben dabei aber wie soll man euch heilen
> wenn man zerfetzt wird? Keiner stellt sich in den weg und hilft einem wenn so ein Weißer Löwe mitten durch die Grp auf einen zurennt
> und kurz und klein schlägt. Tanks gibts kaum welche und die Melee DDs haben besseres zu tun als sich in Range zu halten
> geschweige denn mal den Heilern zu helfen. O_o



Tanks gibts kaum? 

Du spielst wohl Zerstörung, da ein weißer Löwe auf dich zurennt.

Aber die Zerstörung besteht doch zur Hälfte allein aus Chosen und Black Orks. Allein ob sie ihre Aufgabe wahrnehmen ist jetzt noch ne andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ach ja - als Sigmarpriester hüte ich mich, mich Heiler zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm... ich würde diese Aussage mit 'wir sind Heilsupporter' beantworten. Wie bereits gesagt, auf die Heilzahlen eines vollmotivierten Casterheilers kommt man mit einem SP einfach nicht. Dafür bieten wir andere Vorteile.
Trotzdem ist es dämlich sich auf dieser Aussage auszuruhen und einfach gar nicht zu heilen liebe SP-Kollegen.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Tanks gibts kaum?
> 
> Du spielst wohl Zerstörung, da ein weißer Löwe auf dich zurennt.
> 
> ...


Sagen wir es so, von dieser Hälfte Chosen und Blackorks kennen 4/5 Guard nicht und andere Waffen als 2H zu tragen macht doch keinen Damage.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die höhe, ich versuche immer zu Heilen und bin in der Statistik immer oben dabei aber wie soll man euch heilen
> wenn man zerfetzt wird? Keiner stellt sich in den weg und hilft einem wenn so ein Weißer Löwe mitten durch die Grp auf einen zurennt
> und kurz und klein schlägt. Tanks gibts kaum welche und die Melee DDs haben besseres zu tun als sich in Range zu halten
> geschweige denn mal den Heilern zu helfen. O_o



Den Löwen läuft meist ein Heiler nach und heilt sie. Ordnung spielt daher zumindest auf Carroburg aggressiver, sie bekommen ihre Heilung auch vorne. Der Großteil der richtig guten Heiler spielt auch Ordnung, meiner Meinung nach.

Es kommt auch nicht immer darauf an wieviel man heilt sondern auch was man heilt. Lasst mal diese Statistik am Ende Statistik sein.


----------



## Aliesha (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele selbst einen Erzmagier und wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben kann man die Mobs nicht Tod heilen und muss also einen Kompromiss machen.
Was ich auch getan habe somit ist meine Skillung bis LvL 40 eine Schadensskillung anders geht es nun mal nicht sonst steht man 5 min an einem Mob und versucht ihn Tod zu bekommen das sollte euch einmal bewusst werden. Gruppen sind nun mal schwer zu finden für PvE.
Allerdings gebe ich mein bestes in den Szenarien und habe natürlich auch andere Taktik Fähigkeiten belegt trotzdem ist die Heilung nicht so wie sie sein sollte.
Was du bemängelst das du keine Heilung bekommst kann ich aber genauso gut anders herum sagen, werde ich angegriffen hilft mir keiner oder sehr sehr selten und ich sterbe.
Schaut man sich das auf der Gegenseite an wird man richtig neidisch auf die Heiler, kaum wird einer angegriffen sind auch schon 2 bis 3 Leute da und helfen ihm.
Ich glaube hier sollte sich die Ordnung mal ein bisschen zusammenreisen und sich mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen!
Und zu guter letzt (etwas persönliches von mir) Leute die alleine in eine Szenario Gruppe gehen im mehr Punkte zu bekommen weil es meines Erachtens ein Bug ist und so bestimmt nicht gewollt werden von mir Grundsätzlich nicht geheilt!


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Den Löwen läuft meist ein Heiler nach und heilt sie. Ordnung spielt daher zumindest auf Carroburg aggressiver, sie bekommen ihre Heilung auch vorne. Der Großteil der richtig guten Heiler spielt auch Ordnung, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Es kommt auch nicht immer darauf an wieviel man heilt sondern auch was man heilt. Lasst mal diese Statistik am Ende Statistik sein.


Wenn ich schon sehe, das eure Zeloten mit Vorsatz die Gruppe verlassen um mehr Rufpunkte zu bekommen, wundert mich nicht das keine Heals durchkommen.

Mein Tipp....spielt mit ner 6-Mann-Gildengruppe und Aufgabenverteilung...dann klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch noch hinzufügen wollte, Ego-Assis die bei der Ordnung die Gruppe verlassen, heile ich nicht. Also vieleicht mag es daran liegen, das wisst nur ihr selbst. Wer sich bewusst gegen das "gemeinsam" stellt, den ignoriere ich.

Andererseits ist mir aufgefallen das gerade in den letzten Tag sehr viel Lob im Szenario ausgesprochen wird, wenn man gut heilt. Das freut mich sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ylvie (13. Oktober 2008)

klasse xy verfehlt ihre aufgabe?

wenn ihr gemerkt habt, daß man auf andere angewiesen ist, dann fast euch einfach an die eigene nase und überlegt, ob ihr selber alles richtig macht - 
egal ob ihr heilt, tankt, schaden macht usw. anderen die schuld zu geben ist sehr einfach.


----------



## Frankieboy68 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Mein erster Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele Schawarzork L13 und habe mit erstaunen bemerkt, dass ich bei der Endbwertung sehr oft unter den ersten 5 betreffend Healpoints lande.

Meine Taktik: Ich bleibe im mittlerem bis hinterem Feld und gehe auf alles los das irgend wie Fernkämpfer oder sonstiger Stoffie angreift. Dabei aktiviere ich kontinuierlich die Gruppen Dots (Namen fallen mir nicht ein) und vorallem teile ich den erhaltenen Damage --> wird einer Angegriffen kann ich den Damage zu 50% auf mich nehmen....bin ja ein Tank waaargh.


Was denkt ihr? Soll ich die Taktik beibehalten? Gibts noch andere Orks die bei der Endbewertung wie ein Heiler dastehen?

Gruss
Frankieboy


----------



## etmundi (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Andererseits ist mir aufgefallen das gerade in den letzten Tag sehr viel Lob im Szenario ausgesprochen wird, wenn man gut heilt. Das freut mich sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Im allgemeinen scheint das Gruppenspieö
eh besser geworden zu sein. Ich selbst sterbe jedenfalls wesentlich seltener.


----------



## Klatschkopp (13. Oktober 2008)

hi ho also meiner meinung nach ist die spielweise jeder klasse noch verbesserungswürdig. sicherlich haben viele meiner vorredner recht und die heiler sind sehr oft eher mit dmg beschäftigt als mit heilen aber aus eigener erfahrung weis ich woran es oft liegt, heiler fangen an auf dmg zu gehen wenn sie einfach merken das sie dem rest des BG mal dezent an der rückseite vorbei gehen. 

... folgende situation: nordenwacht, kleiner heiler lemming rennt hinter nem tank her, schön alles drauf gecastet (hot / schild), tank sieht 3 feinde, setzt zur 180° wende an und sprintet via flucht ability fix wieder nach hinten (man könnt ja dmg ab bekommen)....

fazit ein firemage tankt unter meiner heilung 3 melee DD's...


also leute es sind nicht nur die heiler die fehler machen, andere profs sind genau so fehlbar.

wenn man dann als heiler denkt ok da ich eh nur 2-10 sec stehe ( weil die stärker gepanzerten profs lieber auf gegnerische stoffis hauen ) mach ich doch lieber n bissl dmg als nur dumm als futter verheizt zu werden, kann ich das nachvollziehen.


----------



## skelektro (13. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> So, jetzt pass mal auf du Hanswurst...
> 
> Dein dummes GZ kannst Du dir an die Backe tackern, denn Typen wie ich sind es, die versuchen GRUPPENSPIEL auf die Beine zu stellen. Ein Heiler, der nicht HEILT, ist wie ein TANK der NICHT TANKT. Was willst Du also von mir. Wenn ich um den Schami rumrenne und versuche ihm alle möglichen Gegner vom Leib zu halten und dieser dann schön Schaden macht anstatt sich und mich am Leben zu halten dann hat jener ganz klar seine Aufgabe nicht verstanden. Es ist ganz toll das DU deinen Priester zu spielen verstehst, wir reden hier aber von Leuten die das nicht tun. Ich mache in Szenarien nie Jemanden dumm an, Ich sage niemandem wie er oder sie zu spielen hat, aber hier im Forum darf ich doch sagen was Sache ist. Also Schwarzork kann ich leider nur tanken, nicht heilen. Werde ich nicht geheilt kann ich nicht tanken. Somit sorgt der NICHT HEILENDE HEILER dafür dass das Spielkonzept nicht funktioniert. Schamanen und Zeloten sind als Schadensklassen ungefähr so brauchbar wie ein Schlauchboot in der Wüste. Aber auch DU wirst eines Tages einsehen das Heiler die nicht heilen auf den Mond geschossen werden sollten. Spiel mal einen Tank, keinen Sigmarpriester sondern einen reinen Tank, schön defensiv geskilled, und dann mach deine Sache gut. Schütz die Gruppe. Wenn du dann 0,0 Heilung bekommst und hinter Dir der Schami oder der Zelot rumhampelt wie ein Epileptiker weil er seine Gegner nicht tot bekommt, dann erzähl Du Witzfigur nochmal was von "Leute wie Du sind der Grund..." In solchen Situationen wünscht Du dir das dein Knockback, in Tor Anroc z.B. auch den Schami oder den Zeloten oder gar den Jünger ins Verderben schubst.
> Sicher DARF ein Jeder seinen Char so spielen wie er mag, ganz klare Sache. Die Frage ist nur ob in einem auf Teamplay basierenden Game Individualisten, die dann lieber Blümchen pflücken statt zu kämpfen, einen SINN ergeben. Nicht so wirklich, oder? Ergo sind sie N U T Z L O S ! Und das Team kann einpacken.
> ...



So?und du meinst also dein Meinung ist die einzig wahre oder was?An deiner stelle würde ich auch aufhören ... mit deiner agressiven Haltung setzt dich mal lieber auf eine grüne Wiese und entspanne dich!!


----------



## saiyan (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Andererseits ist mir aufgefallen das gerade in den letzten Tag sehr viel Lob im Szenario ausgesprochen wird, wenn man gut heilt. Das freut mich sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich spiele nen Level 16 Schamanen und muss sagen das es manchmal schon stressig ist 
wenn man 2 Hexenjäger am hintern kleben hat und keiner hilft. Aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Scenarien 
in denen die Tanks und DD sofort sehen das die Heiler angegriffen werden und helfen einem. 

Mich freut es immer wenn ich einen whisper während dem SC bekomme in denen Leute sich dafür bedanken das ich 
sie durch geheilt habe. 

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich der einzigste Heiler im SC und musste 11 Leute allein hochheilen. Ist mir erst nach 
der Hälfte der Zeit erst aufgefallen und als ich entsetzt im /sc gefragt habe ob ich der einzige Heiler bin 
meinten einige nur "Ja und Du machst deinen Job hervorragend". Gut wir haben gewonnen aber die Ordnung hat 
sich auch nicht geschickt angestellt. 

Und mit komplett Heilskillung PVE zu machen ist anstrengend. Ich such mir meistens immer einen DD der mit mir 
questet. Das funktioniert super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich als schamane,auf dmg geskillt, mach einfach beides,ich schau immer das die leute genug leben haben und mach dann auch oft dmg auf die gegner.
Ich finde gerade schamanen sollte beides machen,auch wenn sie manchmal mehr heilen sollte.


----------



## BlueIce84 (13. Oktober 2008)

Frankieboy68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Mein erster Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du stirbst und den respawn punkt verlässt werden deine HP auf Stufe 18 angepasst und du bekommst einen heal. Umso öfter du stirbst umso mehr heal machst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

Zum Thema:
Als Hexenkriegerin oder Hexenjäger hab ich kaum heals bekommen und lag mehr im dreck als ich stand. Das Problem ist eben das ich direkt in die feindlichen Gruppen rein laufe und die Heiler zerlege und ich somit zuweit entfernt steh oder nicht in line of sight bin.
Wenns dann doch mal nen heal gibt hab ich mir schon mein "Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Makro zurecht gelegt.
Weiteres Problem ist das auf Zerstörungsseite kaum heiler in den Szenarien sind. Hab das gefühl 80% nehmen Barbaren, Choosen oder Schwarzorks...

btw. es ist immer ein tolles Gefühl wenn ich nem Heiler helfe den Gegner los zu werden und er schaut mich grinsend an während die DoTs unaufhaltsam ticken bis ich umfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (passiert nicht oft aber kommt vor)



Hab jetzt noch einen Runenpriester angefangen und muss sagen das es wirklich recht anspruchsvoll ist da auf alle zu achten. De Gruppenanzeige bringt mir auch nicht viel weil da nicht angezeigt wird wenn ein Ziel außer Reichweite oder nicht in los ist. Dazu kommt dann noch so nen Held der vor einem rum hüpft und nen heal will weil er nur noch 50% hat oder Leute die halb tot sind und fröhlich durch die feindlichen Reihen hüpfen und ich sie nich anklicken kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe meinen Schamanen zwar nur als Twink, aber spiele den mittlerweilen doch liebend gern neben der Hexenkriegerin. Als Schamane bin ich mir natürlich bewusst, dass es unter anderem mein Job ist dafür zu sorgen, dass niemand das Zeitliche segnet. Wenn man sich anstrengt kriegt man so auch (zumindest zu Beginn noch) öffentliche Quests zu zweit oder zu dritt gebacken. Ich habe wirklich Spass am Heilen, denn so weiss ich auch, dass sich andere auf mich verlassen können und ebenfalls Spass haben.

Ich denke das Problem liegt ganz einfach darin, dass viele glauben, dass es ohne Schaden weder Erfahrung, noch Rufpunkte oder sonst etwas gibt. Aber so ist es nicht. Im Normalfall heile ich mehr, als ich Schaden mache und lande damit fast immer bei den besten.

Wenn man weiss, dass man sich ganz auf den Kampf konzentrieren kann, weil man geheilt wird, macht es wirklich doppelt Spass und man kommt auch schneller voran. Als Hexenkriegerin habe ich so sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Es gibt jene, die sich wirklich Mühe geben und volle Unterstützung leisten und jene, die sich gerne mal auf sich selbst konzentrieren. Trotzdem wird es beide Gruppen immer geben, auch wenn Egozentriker bald merken, dass sie nicht weit kommen, weil keine Gruppe sie mehr ins RvR mitnimmt.


----------



## Prometx (13. Oktober 2008)

was ich in letzter zeit auch mache ist,dass ich die leute im sc rezze,was ich früher für unnötig empfunden habe,aber in den großen scs machts schon sinn.


----------



## mystral666 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin selber Runenpriester und ich finde das der TE nur teilweise recht hat.

Aus Sicht eines Runis bin ich der Meinung, das besonders der Erzmagier schon mehr heilen könnte.
Nach einem SZ im T2 habe ich im Schnitt 50-70k Heal gemacht, einmal sogar 110k.
Erzmagier dümpeln meist bei 30k herum, wenn überhaupt und haben zeitgleich einen dmg ouput von ca. dem gleichen Wert oder mehr.
Für mich heißt das ganz klar entweder Klasse verfehlt, oder der/die hat keine Ahnung.

Was mich aber sehr nervt, ist dass viele Heiler nicht in der Lage sind andere Heiler zu heilen.
Wenn 2 Heiler leben ist die Chance das man die Feinde besiegt einiges größer als wenn nur einer lebt.
Toll sind auch die Singeltargetheiler, die die ganze Zeit hinter einem Tank herrenen und niemand anderen heilen.

Auch spielen, glaube ich, die meisten Heiler nicht mit der Warband-Übersicht, mit derer man jede Gruppe überwachen kann und so nicht die vor einem herhüpfenden Leute anklicken muss.

Mich nerven allerdings diese "HEAL!" Sprüche ungemein.
Meist habe keine AP, weil ich nix anderes mache als zu heilen und wenn dann mal einer fällt: "Shit happens!"

Noch viel nerviger ist es aber für mich, wenn ich alleine an der Front stehe, weil mal wieder alle Nahkämpfer weggerannt sind, weil sie nur 50% HP haben.

Überhaupt könnten alle Nahkämpfer/Tanks ein wenig mehr vorne stehen.
Wenn Ihr umkippt. Sei es drum. Besser als die Heiler vorne stehen zu lassen und dann immer nach "HEAL!" zu schreien.

Ich halte nix von DDLern.
Ein bißchen mehr Grips tut Euch gut.


----------



## Imbra (13. Oktober 2008)

So 

Mal aus einer Sicht (22er Zelot)

Zum einen wenn ich auf Heal geskillt bin mache ich beim Lvln keinen Schaden. Blödsinn man muss sich nur drauf einstellen 
Mein Zelot 
2. Equips 
Ein SC/RvR Equip Willen/Leben/Ressi speck
Ein weiteres zum lvln Int Int und nochmal Int

Dann skillt man in jedem der beiden Heilungsbäume auch Damage skills mit die sollte man dann auch entsprechned nutzen
Zum anderen gibts da noch Male und Taktiken
Int Mal und 25% mehr Damage Taktikm rein und schon gehts auch mit dem lvln
Ressi oder Wille Mal sowohl Wille Taktik zum heilen.

Hab letztens einen getroffen der als Zelot only Damage macht und sich auch so geskillt hat Heilt nie laut seiner aussage 
Unterschied bei gleichem Mob in gleichem lvl zwischen ihm und mir in 2 Casts 
Ich musste 2 mal mehr casten als er damit ich meinen Mob down gekomme.

Zum heilem im SC 
Ich gehe in jedes BG als Heiler Heil Klamotten an und auch sonstiges so das es auf Max heal Output rausläuft
Wenn ich dort aber abgefarmt werde weil kein DD sich genötigt fühlt zu helfen ziehe ich mich um aufs Damage speck packe mich als Heil ziel rein und ab gehts Damage machen.

Gott sei dank ist das umziehen aufs Damage Equip nur in 10% aller SC´s der Fall und ich mache mir auch im SC Chat Luft in vielen Fällen muss man die Leute nur drauf stossen das man Heiler ist der auch Heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt euch der Gruppendynamik an den die Gruppe wird sich seltens euch anpassen


----------



## Huschke (13. Oktober 2008)

Es ist wirklich schlimm was WoW in der Welt der Online Rollenspiele kaputt gemacht hat. In WoW kann man nämlich seinen Heiler soweit auf Schaden skillen, dass er einer Schadensklasse ebenbürtig ist.

*IN WARHAMMER ONLINE IST DAS ALLERDINGS ANDERS!!!!*

In Warhammer kann man als Heiler nur auf Schaden skillen, damit man wenn man alleine spielt nicht ne Viertelstunde pro Mob braucht. In Warhammer hat eine *Heilerklasse EINE EINZIGE DARSEINSBERECHTIGUNG*, nämlich zu *HEILEN*! 

Wem das nicht gefällt soll doch lieber sein geliebtes "Welt of Irendwas" spielen, wo man in Zukunft sogar zwischen 2 unterschiedlichen Skillungen wählen darf, und uns Warhammer-Spieler bitte nicht mit seinen 15K-"Schaden" belästigen!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Blood B. (13. Oktober 2008)

Imbra schrieb:


> Hab letztens einen getroffen der als Zelot only Damage macht und sich auch so geskillt hat Heilt nie laut seiner aussage




Zeloten können Schaden machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele nur RvR (hab maximal 2level im PvE gemacht), und ich benutze im Höchstfall mal nen dot an nem Offensiv-Ziel oder mal nen instant-cast aber auch nur wenns die Aktionspunkte und die Situation zulassen. Das einzige Offensive was ich wirklich immer nutze ist mein süßer kleiner Rabe, ich bin nicht glücklich, wenn der nicht irgendwo über nem Gegner flattert^

Und ich hab mit vielen DD'lern und Tanks sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was das Zustellen/Beschützen der Heiler angeht. Wenn man seine Aufgaben gut erfüllt merken die Leute das und versuchen mit einem mitzuhalten, das fördert ungemein. Wenn also alle Spieler ihre Rolle ernster nehmen würden und dem Prinzip des RvR folgen würden würde es auch kaum Gemecker geben.   Quält euch doch nicht durchs PvE macht was Sinnvolles für eure Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ylvie (13. Oktober 2008)

mystral666 schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Runenpriester und ich finde das der TE nur teilweise recht hat.
> 
> Aus Sicht eines Runis bin ich der Meinung, das besonders der Erzmagier schon mehr heilen könnte.
> Nach einem SZ im T2 habe ich im Schnitt 50-70k Heal gemacht, einmal sogar 110k.
> ...



Für mich heißt das ganz klar daß dein Vergleich 'Heilleistung Runenprister - Erzmagier' ein ganz schlechter Vergleich ist!


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Wenn du stirbst und den respawn punkt verlässt werden deine HP auf Stufe 18 angepasst und du bekommst einen heal. Umso öfter du stirbst umso mehr heal machst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht ganz... Ein Schwarzork hat eine Kampfhaltung namens "da Härtestä", damit hat man Chance auf Selbstheilung bei Treffern.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Passiert mir andauernd leider -.-!
Wenn ich mit meinem Hexenjäger vor dem Healer herumspringe und ganze zeit HEILEN! schreibe, kriege ich meistens dann nur ne dumme Anwort aber keinen heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Wenn ich mit meinem Healer spiele, heale ich alles was nur bissel weniger als 90% an HP hat.


----------



## xirosch (13. Oktober 2008)

Mich nervt als Heiler, daß einige ihre Ausrüstung und Taktik nur nach Damage ausrichten. Diese sind kaum oder nur unter hohen Kosten heilbar. Das nervt ziemlich - ich lasse sie dann einfach sterben, denn jede heilung wäre verschwendet. (Wiederbeleben und hochheilen ist dan n wesentlich günstiger). Versucht man sie am Leben zu halten, verrecken halt andere durch Heilungsmangel.

Also zieht mal einige Sachen mit Leben oder Widerstand an.

GRuß


----------



## DoofDilla (13. Oktober 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem liegt ganz einfach darin, dass viele glauben, dass es ohne Schaden weder Erfahrung, noch Rufpunkte oder sonst etwas gibt.



Hoffentlich denken das nicht zu viele, denn das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Selbst wenn ich nur ab und zu mal DMG mache um meine Souls aufzuladen, und ansonsten konsequent durchheile, ist mir ein Platz unter den besten 1-5 bei der Erfahrung sicher!

Also Leute, heilen hilft dem Team und bringt auch ordentlich XP!


----------



## Ennart (13. Oktober 2008)

Huschke schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schlimm was WoW in der Welt der Online Rollenspiele kaputt gemacht hat. In WoW kann man nämlich seinen Heiler soweit auf Schaden skillen, dass er einer Schadensklasse ebenbürtig ist.
> 
> *IN WARHAMMER ONLINE IST DAS ALLERDINGS ANDERS!!!!*
> 
> ...



Es ist traurig das manche Menschen so eingeschränkt sind andere Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen wie und was sie spielen sollten. Solche Menschen sollten meiner Meinung schnell in ihren Keller gehen und da bleiben. Dort können Sie gerne zu sich sagen du bist jetzt ein Heiler und heilst.

Ich spiele mit einem Schwertmeister und einen Sigmarpriester, mein Priester heilt ist auch so geskillt, mein Schwertmeister rennt mit Schwert und Schild rum und tankt. Das macht mir Spass. 
Wenn also einer einen Schamanen, Zeloten oder was auch immer spielen will und dann der Meinung ist "He heute bin ich mit dem linken Fuss ausgestanden, heut mach ich Schaden." Dann ist das sein Ding, schließlich bezahlt er auch jeden Monat sein Geld um zu spielen. 

Und wenn hier zum achttausendsten Mal geheult wird (sorry mehr ist das langsam nicht mehr für mich) das ihr oder egal wer keine Heilung bekommt oder abgewehrt wird. Dann spielt selbst einen Heiler oder einen Tank und macht alles Besser. Dann wird bald niemand mehr in WAR sterben, denn alle heilen sich ohne Ende keiner macht mehr Schaden und wir hüpfen alle um den großen Friedensbaum im RVR-Gebiet. *schreckliche Vorstellung*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Passiert mir andauernd leider -.-!
> Wenn ich mit meinem Hexenjäger vor dem Healer herumspringe und ganze zeit HEILEN! schreibe, kriege ich meistens dann nur ne dumme Anwort aber keinen heal
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du woran das liegen könnte? Zum einen vieleicht weil ich lieber die Leute heile die vorne im Kampf grade Schaden kassieren und nicht die Leute, die Zeit haben vor mir zumzuhüpfen und zu chatten und zum anderen vieleicht, weil sich Heiler ungern für dumm verkaufen lassen.

Also im Ernst...soll ich nen Tank an der Front sterben lassen der seinen Job macht, nur weil du Zeit hast vor deinen Heilern rumzuhüpfen?


----------



## Omidas (13. Oktober 2008)

Im Allgemeinen, habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn ein Heiler auch Schaden macht.

Nur muss das der Situation angepasst sein. Im Moment gibt es im T2 bei uns auf Ordnungsseite recht wenig Heiler, weswegen ein Szenario mal schnell zum Desaster führen kann. Und dann würde ich es mir wünschen, wenn man auch mal über seinen Schatten springt und nen kurzen Heal zu machen. Ist mir schon passiert, das ich auch lang nicht geheilt wurde und dann gestorben bin. Stand in der nähe eines Erzmagiers. Okey als Hexenjäger bin ich gewöhnt zu sterben, aber das fand ich ein wenig ärgerlich. Lag dann da und wollte freilassen. 30s auf der Uhr. In der Zeit konnte ich gut den Erzmagier beobachten. Die ganze Zeit nur am dotten obwohlrecht viele um ihn herum mit 50% Leben standen. Darunter auch der Flaggenträger, der durch den Dot (Zwergen SC) dann auch starb bevor die 30s um waren. Keiner kümmert sich um das Artefakt, wird zurück gesetzt und von der Zerstörung aufgehoben.
Sowas muss echt nicht sein. Der Erzmagier hatte am Ende des SCs knapp 10k Schaden gemacht und 2k gehealt (wahrscheinlich sich selbst)


----------



## Aenixs (13. Oktober 2008)

Heiler vernachlässigen ihre aufgaben in letzter zeit wirklich und lassen alle Sterben!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wer unzufrieden mit Heilung ist, solls besser machen und sich einen Heiler hochspielen.


----------



## xirosch (13. Oktober 2008)

Aenixs schrieb:


> Heiler vernachlässigen ihre aufgaben in letzter zeit wirklich und lassen alle Sterben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich sehr selten gesehen. In der Regel sind doch einfach nur zu wenig Heiler da. Zumindest auf Ergrimm (ORdnung) spielen die Heiler sehr gut, finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Aenixs schrieb:


> Heiler vernachlässigen ihre aufgaben in letzter zeit wirklich und lassen alle Sterben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weißt warum? Die guten Heiler sind es jetzt schon leid, in einem Random-Szenario nicht beschützt zu werden (zB von Tanks die ihren Guardbuff nicht setzen), das sie lieber mit 5 Mann ihrer Gilde in die Szenarien joinen.

Für alle die sich beschweren, wenn ihr mich beschützt...dann heile ich euch auch...wenn mich keiner beschützt...heile ich mich selbst....und sterbe.....wenn das immer vorkommt....spiel ich mit Leuten die mich beschützen.

Leichte Formel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab wegen Beleidigungen und bescheuerten Behauptungen meinen JdK auf Eis gelegt. 

Manchmal kann man nicht heilen, zb wenn man gerade keine Seelenessenzen hat. Dann muss ich 5sek dumm in der Gegend rumstehen oder schaden machen. Dann kann es sein, das jemand neben mir an einem DoT verreckt. 

Sorry, aber dank irgendwelcher ...  die dann der Meinung sind, mir erklären zu müssen das ich Heiler bin und verdammt noch mal sie zu heilen hab macht mir der Jünger keinen Spaß mehr. Zitat.: "Hey du verfi... Ars... blöder nichtsnutziger drecks Heiler, heil mich du Id..." Sorry aber wenn man sowas gewispert bekommt fasst man sich nur noch an den Kopf. Ach ja zu dem Zeitpunkt lag ich mit 30k Heal vor dem Zeloten der 4 Level über mir war. Ich werde im RvR keinen Heiler mehr spielen. So macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Dayanus (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja leider schon zu oft erlebt....ist verdammt ärgerlich...


----------



## HappyChaos (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Was meinst du woran das liegen könnte? Zum einen vieleicht weil ich lieber die Leute heile die vorne im Kampf grade Schaden kassieren und nicht die Leute, die Zeit haben vor mir zumzuhüpfen und zu chatten und zum anderen vieleicht, weil sich Heiler ungern für dumm verkaufen lassen.
> 
> Also im Ernst...soll ich nen Tank an der Front sterben lassen der seinen Job macht, nur weil du Zeit hast vor deinen Heilern rumzuhüpfen?


tja,meine rede...ich heile mit meinem schami das,was an der front kämpft und die caster,heiler etc. angreift,die mich normalerweise angreifen würden
es ist ein typisches "helf mir,helf ich dir,hilfst du mir nicht,der dir hilft,helf ich dir auch nicht" spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.b. war ich mal in nem szenario wo die ganzen nahkämpfer glaub sogar ein tank hinter (!) den heilern,castern standen und nur dann was gemacht haben,wenn dicke eisenbrecher oder hexenjäger aus ihrem stealth kamen und bereits seit 20sek auf den heiler eindreschen und sie auseinander nehmen...
naja jedenfalls was ich sagen will,die heiler müssen auch geschützt werden,wenn sie euch heilen sollen,kam schon sehr oft vor,das nen hexenjäger auf mir rumgehauen hat und mir vllt ein schwein geholfen hat,der rest stand gemütlich daneben,da reichts mir halt auch,diejenigen kriegen dann einfach keinen heal,ganz einfach,wer den heiler verarscht,der stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich racker mich nicht ab,dds zu heilen,die mir dann nicht mal einen hexenjäger oder sonstiges abnehmen können

also dds,achtet auf eure heiler,dann wird alles gut!
euer schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (13. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren und dmg machen anstatt zu healen,sogar so extrem wenn man vor dem Heiler herumspringt und vor seinen Augen getötet wird,dass er weiter dmg macht anstatt zu heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich heile fast jedes SC wie 'ne Irre aber glaub nicht das auch nur einmal ein Eisenbrecher etc auch nur den Versuch macht mich zu schützen.Alles rennt wie irre inner Gegend rum und killt wie in nem Shooter......Teamplay?

Man könnte echt die Lust verlieren....


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Wo wir gerade fast bei Thema sind. Manche Heiler schreien im Szenario: "No protect, no Heal". Sie wollen also die Guardfertigkeit der Tanks gebufft bekommen.

Allerdings wissen viele nicht, dass diese nur 30 fuß um den Tank funktioniert. Auf einem Fernheiler bringt das also bis auf ein paar Situationen nix außer der Tank läuft wie ein Mond um den Heiler rum und bohrt in der Nase. Effektiver ist es auf JdK oder einem der weichen Melees.


----------



## Dayanus (13. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich heile fast jedes SC wie 'ne Irre aber glaub nicht das auch nur einmal ein Eisenbrecher etc auch nur den Versuch macht mich zu schützen.Alles rennt wie irre inner Gegend rum und killt wie in nem Shooter......Teamplay?
> 
> Man könnte echt die Lust verlieren....



Kann ich auch verstehen, allerdings versuche ich die Healer zu schützen nur als weißer Löwe gegen Chosen o.ä hat man leider keine Chance und meistens kommt ja nicht nur einer, dann noch ein Schwarzork dazu, das wars dann...


----------



## Crom1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer der meinung ist Heiler verfehlen ihre Aufgaben der erstellt bitte einen und beweist das er es besser kann und es gibt kein Heiler Manger mehr.
Nichtmal 10% von dennen die sich hier beschwären würden die klasse besser spielen und das sag ich nicht weil ich Heiler bin sondern aus der sicht eines Tank.
Ich kenne genau so viel Tanks, Damage dealer und Buffer die ihre Aufgabe verfehlen wie Heiler. Lieber einen unfähigen Heiler mehr wie eine ander unfähige Klasse.


----------



## Nofel (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Versuch zählt und meist hat man ja etwas um die Gegner zu verlangsamen. Mit meinem Squigtreiber stehe ich meist Neben den Rangeheilern. Festkleben, verlangsamen und wegschießen sind tolle Sachen über die sich jeder Heiler freut. Leider machen das zu wenige. Weißer Löwe, Hexenkrieger sind hinten falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Curumo (13. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich heile fast jedes SC wie 'ne Irre aber glaub nicht das auch nur einmal ein Eisenbrecher etc auch nur den Versuch macht mich zu schützen.Alles rennt wie irre inner Gegend rum und killt wie in nem Shooter......Teamplay?
> 
> Man könnte echt die Lust verlieren....



Shooter oder Tunnelblick würde ich die Sache nennen, man steht da heilt und heilt, einer sinkt auf 30% ist ok ich heile wieder hoch aber anstatt zu bemerken oh mein Leben springt wieder in die Höhe wird weg gerannt und man selbst sieht sich dann alleine dem Feind gegenüber, 
naja .. aber ich bin als Heiler stehts bemüht die meiste Heilung aus zu teilen, irgendwo drinne will man ja auch ein wenig gut sein


----------



## Maguerita (13. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade fast bei Thema sind. Manche Heiler schreien im Szenario: "No protect, no Heal". Sie wollen also die Guardfertigkeit der Tanks gebufft bekommen.
> 
> Allerdings wissen viele nicht, dass diese nur 30 fuß um den Tank funktioniert. Auf einem Fernheiler bringt das also bis auf ein paar Situationen nix außer der Tank läuft wie ein Mond um den Heiler rum und bohrt in der Nase. Effektiver ist es auf JdK oder einem der weichen Melees.



Meiner Erzmagierin würde es schon reichen, wenn man ihr den Rücken freihält, wenn sie am heilen ist. Mir ist am Wochenende alles, was weiter oben beschrieben wurde, passiert: Heiler stehen plötzlich ganz vorne, Tanks und dd's haben sich hinter einen verkrochen und eine Hexenkriegerin hat genüsslich uns Heiler massakriert, während die anderen am Zergen, teilweise außer Sichtfeld, waren. Ehrlich gesagt, nachdem ich 5 mal innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten im Mourkhain-Tempel (?) gestorben bin, weil mir keiner zu Hilfe kam, hab ich dann das Heilen der anderen in diesen einen Szenario eingestellt. 

Beim Phoenix-Tor später, lief dann alles so wie es eigentlich sein sollte und da hat das Heilen auch richtig Spaß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Flyonwar (13. Oktober 2008)

Zocke selber einen "Heiler". Ich bin der Meinung das jeder selber entscheiden muss wie er seine Klasse spielen will.
Ich gehe den Weg des DD-Heilers. Voll auf Int etc. Angefangen hab ich das Spiel nur zu heilen, da ich aber meistens nie den
Support bekommen habe den man als Heiler benötigt habe ich umgespecct.
Wie oft kam es vor das man den DD oder Tank vorne heilt...der bekommt Angst läuft zurück und man wird überrollt etc.
Deshalb nuke ich die die mir zu Nahe kommen selber weg.
Hier noch ein Screen hab massig davon....der Heiler ist ein guter DD der sich selber am Leben halten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Flyonwar schrieb:


> Zocke selber einen "Heiler". Ich bin der Meinung das jeder selber entscheiden muss wie er seine Klasse spielen will.
> Ich gehe den Weg des DD-Heilers. Voll auf Int etc. Angefangen hab ich das Spiel nur zu heilen, da ich aber meistens nie den
> Support bekommen habe den man als Heiler benötigt habe ich umgespecct.
> Wie oft kam es vor das man den DD oder Tank vorne heilt...der bekommt Angst läuft zurück und man wird überrollt etc.
> Deshalb nuke ich die die mir zu Nahe kommen selber weg.


Warum wählst du eigentlich den Archetyp eines Heilers wenn du Schaden machen willst? Ich finde...auch wenn du es probiert hast...wirst du als DMG-Runi einfach immer nur Balast für die Gruppe bleiben


----------



## Flyonwar (13. Oktober 2008)

Warum sollte man Balast sein wenn man mehr dps als manche dps klassen machen kann + die option hat zu heilen?
Effektiver gehts nicht!!
Lieber einen DD Runi drin als einen Schattenkrieger oder Maschi..macht mehr Schaden + Option auf Heilung wenn nötig.


----------



## ---Neo--- (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin selber Heiler und denk mir manchmal, das manche Leute es gar nicht verdient haben geheilt zu werden.

Gibt unterschiedliche Situationen, wahrscheinlich zu viele um sie alle zu erläutern. Aber ich beschreib einfach mal eine.

Ein mit Stoffrüstung bekleideteter DD steht in erster Reihe und macht dmg, die Tanks und alle anderen DD´s sterben nach und nach und selbst als 3+ gegnerische DD´s auf den befreundeten Stoffie einhauen, den ich mit Mühe und Not versuche am Leben zu halten, macht dieser keine Anstallten sich auch nur einen Meter zurück zu bewegen. (das gilt  nicht nur für Stoffies sondern auch für andere DD´s oder die allseits beliebten Zweihandtanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fazit: Dieser Spieler denkt sich "Ach ich hab doch nen Heiler im Rücken ich sterb schon nicht." oder er ist einfach nur zu dumm. Es macht keinen Sinn diesen Spieler zu heilen da dies ein Fulltimejob ist und man dadurch den Rest der Gruppe völlig vernachlessigen müsste.

Wo wir grad dabei sind mach doch mal einer nen Whine-Thread über Zweihandtanks auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DG I Alori (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Warum wählst du eigentlich den Archetyp eines Heilers wenn du Schaden machen willst? Ich finde...auch wenn du es probiert hast...wirst du als DMG-Runi einfach immer nur Balast für die Gruppe bleiben



Ist es nicht jeden selbst überlassen wie er seinen Char spielt? Ich sehe vorallem am Khain das er mächtig austeilen kann auch im RvR (Tier 3 durch)

Wobei man dazu auch sagen muss was ja auch oft gesagt wurde hier, 1-40 hat überhaupt keine Aussage viele leveln eben noch und ich denke mal nur ein Bruchteil macht reines RvR leveln. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt die 40er Scenarien sind alle voll mit Healern die nicht heilen aber alles was vor 40 kommt hat meiner Meinung keine Aussagekraft, über die Heilmotivation. 

Ich spiel selbst Khain würde ich eine feste Levelgruppe haben oder permanent einen DD als Partner zum questen würde ich auch auf Heilung umskillen aber so? sicher nicht. Es ist ein Multiplayerspiel das weis ich aber selbst da muss ich auch bisschen alleine zurecht kommen, das verstehen DD oder Heiler die feste Spielpartner haben meistens nicht.

Ich selbst versuche beim RvR auch bisschen mit auf die HP Balken zu schauen und dementsprechend eine Heilung rauszuhauen. Aber ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sein, wenn ich merke das 5 DD auf ein Tank einprügeln, der Tank von 2 Heilern im Rücken offensichtlich geheilt wird, man nachdem einen die AP flötten gehen 3x! im Chat schreibt geht auf die Heiler, im Staub liegt weil der "Tank" die 5DD und dich umgehauen hat dann werde ich mit Sicherheit diese Flachbirnen nicht mehr heilen in denn nächsten Scenarien.

Wie es schonmal geschrieben wurde an denn Heiler fällt es am meisten auf wenn sie Mist bauen, das ist in Warhammer so und das war schon seit Anbeginn des Archtypes so.

MFG
Alori




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

DG schrieb:


> Ist es nicht jeden selbst überlassen wie er seinen Char spielt? Ich sehe vorallem am Khain das er mächtig austeilen kann auch im RvR (Tier 3 durch)


Klar ist es das, aber dann musst du *mir *auch zugestehen, das ich nur die Spieler heile die im Sinne der Gruppe und des Schlachtfeldziels agieren. Ich spiele wie ich will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn zB nur zwei Heiler im Szenario sind und ich sehe das meinen Runenkollege nur am rumdotten ist, heil ich ihn nicht...sondern die Tanks vorne die ein Auge auf mich haben.

Witzigerweise gewinne ich die Szenarien immer dann....wenn das Teamplay wunderbar funktioniert und keine Egomanen-Gruppenleave-Healdmg-2HTank-Zeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xirosch (13. Oktober 2008)

Flyonwar schrieb:


> Warum sollte man Balast sein wenn man mehr dps als manche dps klassen machen kann + die option hat zu heilen?
> Effektiver gehts nicht!!
> Lieber einen DD Runi drin als einen Schattenkrieger oder Maschi..macht mehr Schaden + Option auf Heilung wenn nötig.


Doch, es geht effizienter.
Du machst alleine für Dich Damage. Als Heiler ermöglichst du es gleich mehreren DDlern länger Damage zu verursachen, als sie es sonst könnten.

Der damageoutput sagt nicht so viel aus. Wenn ich als Heiler überall meine Dots verteile, mache ich zwar viel Damage - dieser wird von den gegnerischen Heilern aber recht gut weggeheilt Und fixen hohen Burst-Damage zu produzieren, dürfte dir als Runenpriester schwer fallen. Dies bringt gute Heiler aber erst ins Schwitzen (Vor allem, wenn sie auf Gruppenheilung spezialisiert sind). Schnelle Heilungen kosten im Gegensatz zu Hots sehr viel Aktionspunkte.

Ich gebe aber zu, daß ich  noch keine DD-Skillung beim Runenpriester probiert habe. Aber mit dem, was mir bei Stufe 24 als Schadenszauber zur Verfügung steht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sinnvoll als DD-ler unterwegs zu sein. Meine Intelligenzrüstung ziehe ich nur für PvE an :-) Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen deine Skillung - halte sie aber nicht unbedingt für so effizient, wie du sie darstellst.


Gruß


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Alleine schon "kann nicht jeder Spielen wie er will" ... ich meine... natürlich könnt ihr das, aber spielen wir nicht alle gemeinsam ein MMO und ich muss mich auf meine Mitspieler verlassen können?

Wenn jetzt jeder anfängt seinen Egotrip zu fahren um es mit dem Satz "jeder spielt halt wie er will" zu begründen kann ich gleich wieder WoW spielen.

"Jeder spielt wie er will"....wenn ich das schon höre


----------



## DG I Alori (13. Oktober 2008)

Och Leute.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat eben nicht jeder Spieler eine feste eingespielte Truppe oder eben einen festen Spielpartner und ist somit auch beim leveln oft alleine unterwegs.
Sich zu beschweren das zwischen Level 1-40 nicht geheilt wird ist ein ganz großes Geschmare, die Leute leveln noch, und nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft levelt im Scenario. Und die MMORPG Ausrede zieht auch nicht mehr, denn es gibt immer Leute die oft alleine unterwegs sind weil ihre Freunde, nicht so schnell oder schneller leveln, sie Schicht haben, die Freunde keine Zeit usw......

Und ja "jeder wie er will" du kannst mir nicht vorschreiben wie ich zu spielen habe jede Klasse erfüllt ihre eigenen Rollen das ist klar aber sie kann auch anders zwar nicht so effektiv aber sie kann es. Und wenn ich ich es so spielen will dann werde ich einen teufel tun nur weil ein paar DD denken sie müssen alles nach dem alten Motto "Was rot ist tod" umholzen und nur weil meine Klasse heilen kann bin ich für jeden der private Heiler und genau so kam der TE rüber.

Auch sollten viele bedenken das Jünger oder auch Siegmar "Kampfheiler" sind sie haben die Möglichkeit ihre "Heilpunkte" auch im Kampf aufzufüllen und defensive Targets festzulegen die sie per Schaden heilen.

Und zu dein WoW genau gutes Beispiel, in WoW war es so das jeder der heilen konnten --> heilen musste, du hast aber in War zwar genauso Archklassen dabei, aber eben auch "richtige" Hybriden wie denn Khain oder denn Siegmar.

Und wie du selbst schon sagst nur die, die im Sinne der Gruppe handeln sollten geheilt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Alori


----------



## Markon78 (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiss nicht wie es andere Heiler halten, aber ich versuche grundsätzlich in erster Linie meine Gruppe
hochzuheilen. Ganz egal ob Random oder Gildentruppe. Sollte es dann die Zeit oder die HP noch erlauben, dann crossheale ich
natürlich auch noch den Rest.

Aber...und dieses Aber ist nicht klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Dir (@TE) ist schon klar, das die Heiler, sollten sie einer 
halbwegs intelligenten Truppe gegenüberstehen zuerst angegriffen werden?
Und genau hier liegt eines der grössten Probleme in den BGs und weiterführend sogar des gesamen Spiels (meiner
Meinung nach zumindest): Es besteht wenig bis gar kein Zusammenhalt innerhalb einer Fraktion....ich rede
hier natürlich nicht gildenintern, sondern von Randoms. Ich hab schon einige Dialoge führen "dürfen" warum
und wieso das Zusammenspiel und/oder der Zusammenhalt einfach nicht gepflegt wird und was da an Leuten
spielt ist mir echt ein Graus.
Situation zum Beispiel war, das mich 1 Firemage und 1 White Lion in Ruhe runtergeklopft haben während 2 Chaosbarbaren
und 1 Mage an mir vorbeigelaufen waren und genau nichts taten. Auf die Frage warum denn keiner hilft:
"Ich bekomm weniger XP, wenn ich helfe den zu killen, als wenn ich einen Gegner allein kille, darum bin ich ja
allein in einer Gruppe" --- dies kam von einem 40er Chaosbarbaren.
Ich will mich auf keinen Fall über meine Rolle als Heiler beschweren, da ich es liebe einen Heiler zu spielen, aber
JEDE andere Klasse ist auf die Heals von uns angewiesen (egal ob BG oder Open RvR) und sollte daher mal seine kleinen
grauen Hirnzellen einschalten und nachdenken ob und wie man spielt...oder vor allem warum?!

Man könnte diese Art von Beispielen beliebig erweitern...PQs in denen fast (ja fast) nur noch geschlossene Gruppen rumrennen
(zumindest in den T4 Gebieten) und lieber nur die ersten 1 oder 2 Abschnitte machen anstatt an die 8-10 Einflusspunkte
an eine weitere Person abzugeben und so die komplette PQ abschliessen zu können usw...

In erster Linie ist vielen nicht klar, das wir uns als Fraktion (ganz egal ob Destro oder Ordnung) nur selbst schwächen!
Denn mit jedem BG das man verliert, bekommt die andere Fraktion mehr RP/XP und levelt dadurch schneller (was dann am meisten
ärgerlich ist, wenn dies durch das totale Vermissens von Teamplay/Teamgeist ist).
Sowohl im Levelbereich als auch im Rufbereich, was wiederum zur Folge hat, hat das diese irgendwann besser equipt sind als wir, 
was wiederum zur Folge hat, das wir irgendwann mal böse böse auf die Schnauze bekommen werden. Natürlich ist es Gott sei Dank
immer noch Skill > Equip, aber das trifft auch nur bedingt zu, denn wenn sich 2 Gruppen gegenüberstehen, die beide sehr gut spielen,
dann kann fast nur noch das Equip entscheiden.

Sicherlich ist dieses gezeichnete Bild ein grobes Szenario und kann auch nicht immer angewendet werden, aber der Egoismus
in einem MMO (vor allem in einem PvP MMO) sollte eine sehr kleine Rolle spielen. Dies fängt beim Zusammenspiel in einem 
BG an und hört im Open RvR Burgkampf und/oder PQ quests auf. 

mfg


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (15. Oktober 2008)

@Markon78

Ist ja wirklich schlimm was du so beschreibst, ich gewinne immer mehr die Erkenntnis das es einige Unterschiede auf den Servern gibt was die Community angeht.

Wenn ich im BG als Heiler angegriffen werde, dann springen mir sofort mindestens 2 Leute bei die mir helfen den lästigen Angreifer loszuwerden. Probleme habe ich maximal wenn ich so weit hinten stehe und heile, das gerade keiner sieht das ich angegriffen werde, dann kommt aber meist gerade jemande von hinten angeritten.

Ich hab schon lvl29 Barbaren gesehen die hilflos auf lvl40 eingeschlagen haben und sie von mir abzulenken und dabei dann selber gestorben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Alles Random wohlgemerkt, kann mich da überhaupt nicht beschweren auf meinem Server. 

Das gleiche im PvE, bei PQ läd man sich immer ein wenn man sieht das noch jemand dort zugange ist. Was interessiert denn ob der Einfluss ein paar Pkt sinkt, dafür bekommt man ja in der Zeit auch mehr, solche Einstellungen kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Markon78 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja, es ist ja nicht IMMER so, aber dieses Denken und Handeln wird immer mehr.....
z.b. gestern, als an die 30 Ordler die Burgen in der Drachenwacht angegriffen haben
und an die 50 Destro Leute lieber sinnlos im Camp rumstehen um auf das BG invite warten usw..

Ich brauch glaub ich jetzt nicht weiter zu erwähnen, das wir die Ordler easy zurückgedrängt hätten, wenn
nur 30 von uns gedefft hätten.

Wie gesagt, ich will hier nicht alles über einem Kamm scheren, aber es kommt einfach immens oft vor.

mfg


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (15. Oktober 2008)

In der ganzen Spielzeit hatte ich bis jetzt 1 Erlebnis was etwas in die negative Richtung ging. Das war ein lvl28 Barbar der im SP an mich geschrieben hat: Wie wärs mal mit heilen.

Tja ich hatte leider keine Zeit eine Antwort zu tippen da ich mehr als genug mit heilen beschäftigt war, das er mit lvl28 alle paar sek stirbt wenn er immer in die Masse von lvl40 rennt ist ihm nicht bewusst geworden. Er hätte eigentlich 2 privat Heiler gebraucht bei seiner Spielweise.

Naja, solche Leute hab ich bei WOW immer auf meine Private ,,nicht heilen`` Liste gesetzt, also dachte ich mir auch hier, na gut einer weniger. Am Ende haben wir das Szenario gewonnen, ich bin mit 280k Heal raus (sagt nix aus, ich will nur darauf hinweisen das ich nicht untätig war) und er ist 14mal gestorben.

Das war mein einziges Negatives Erlebnis, sonst sind die Spieler in Random Gruppen durch die Bank hilfreich und freundlich wie auch im Spiel allgemein.

Als Heiler (in verschiedenen Spielen) bin ich ja vieles von DDs gewohnt, bis jetzt verhalten sich die in WAR aber vorbildlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Crowbar (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, zusammen!

Habe als Main einen Barbar gespielt und mich immer über diese unfähigen Heiler aufgeregt. Aber da war schnell eine Lösung gefunden. Rerolled Sigmar (habe echt eine Abneigung gegen Elfen (nicht persönlich, aber ich kann einfach keinen spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Hab dann auf Runi gewechselt. Plötzlich war ich auf der anderen Seite und habe gemerkt was ich als Barbar alles falsch gemacht habe. Kommt halt immer darauf an auf welcher Seite man steht.

Spiele seit gestern Schami (habe jetzt alle Karrieren durch ^^) und muss sagen es macht echt Spass. Es gibt immer wieder Fälle wo ich im Fokus stehe und mir keiner hilft, aber meistens haut es ganz gut hin. Hin und wieder muss man halt Abstriche beim heilen machen, da man nicht immer alles heilen kann (denke da nur an den Magus von gestern, der ständig an vorderster Front gestanden ist)

alles in allem kann man sagen, dass es natürlich am leichtesten ist auf die Heiler zu schimpfen, da man es eher merkt wenn man mangels Heal draufgeht, als wenn irgendein DD 2k Schaden in 15min macht. Aber das Leuchten in den Augen eines Choosen wenn der Heal kommt ist jede Mühe wert.

mfg Tuschn (Carroburg/Des)

PS: gestern Kaine  7:487  *hehe*


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich diesen Thread und diese Antworten lese wird mir Übel...

- Wer Heilung verlangt oder immer haben will der gehe in eine Gilden/Stammgruppe.

- Wer Teamplay will der spiele mit seiner Gilde oder mit einem TEAM .

- Wer im randomplay erwartet das alle spielen wie in der Stammgruppe der erwartet in der Bauernliga auch Bundesliga Fussball -.-

Die wirklich guten Heiler sind mit Gilde oder Stammgruppe unterwegs, der Rest versucht am Anfang den kümmerlichen Haufen Ego-Helden am Leben zu halten der in den Szenarrien so oft am Start ist. Wenn man dann allerdings genug mitbekommen hat wer als Tank mit DD Skillung rumrennt und zwar nach Heal schreit, aber den Heiler konsequent ignoriert wenn der mal Hilfe nötig hat und lieber auf den gegnerischen Zweihandtank eindrischt oder ähnliches...

Dann heilt man die Leute bei denen man es für sinnnvoll hält oder man macht dmg. 

P.S. Nicht alle Heiler , so wie in meinem Falle der Schami, können gut bzw effizient heilen ohne dmg zu machen, sonst reicht es gerade mal für nen Hot. Und was der bringen soll wenn der Chosen mal wieder in die Masse rast und von 8 Gegnern zerfetzt wird, das frag ich mich auch mit schöner Regelmässigkeit.


----------



## Lavaground (15. Oktober 2008)

morgähn,

also ich gebe zu jezz nicht alle acht seiten komplett durchgelesen zu haben, aber hier mal meine ansicht als T3 shami heiler im SC (meist Tor Anroc):

Punkt 1: wer in eine eigene grp geht um allein zu sein, der stirbt! no support 4 Lonewolfs, war isn teamgame und ich hasse es wenns grid aufeimal 5 zeilen hat mit max 3 spalten, meinste ich seh noch irgendwas dann?????!!!!!! is klar das ich dann tab und waaagh powa geb xD als shami spamt man meist nur noch grp heal wenn mans kann. Selbiges gilt für spieler ohne grp: Ihr werdet garantiert nicht geheilt, nicht von mir noch von sonst wem, WIR SEHEN EUCH NICHT ! ergo eure tolle taktik alla ich geh in nen eigene grp um besser ep leechen zu können geht nicht auf, weil wir deswegen verlieren werden! gegen eine gescheite grp aufteilung hab ich nix! n shami/heiler mit 3 dds in grp is nie verkehrt, aber n shami/heiler allein in grp oder n dd allein ist der sichere loose.

Punkt 2: nen lvl 20 dd in tor anroc frisst so schnell, so viel schaden, dass nichma die 3 sec fürn diggen heal durchkommen und der spieler den man heilen wollte schon lange down is, dadurch verpeilt man z.b. wen anders anzuwählen und der heal geht auf einen selbst, gibt ja mittlerweile addons die das verhindern.... aber das mit dem dmg fressen is echt son ding, bringt halt auch nix als schwarzork ALLEINE in die gegner zu rennen, 1x Focus = immer Focus = TOT, da hilft kein heal der welt mehr, bzw bubble is instant weg und so und die hots sind dann auch ein witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 3: Treffen Punkt 1 und 2 zu tritt Punkt 3 in kraft: ich heile höchstens mich selbst, spamm hier und da evtl. nen grp heal und mach dmg: end vom lied 5-10k dmg // 40-80k heal // 200-1000 rp // 5k-10k ep egal ob win oder loose P.s.: die stats sehn übrigens auch so aus wenn ich heile. bissi dmg machen is nie verkehrt beim shami, es kommt nur drauf an wann man dmg macht und wann man heilt! wenn alle low sind mach ich dmg und wenn alle 100% hamm spam ich den diggen heal, is klar *ironiemode aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn wirklich alles gut läuft, kommt man wirklich auch ma zu nem killsteal o.ä. muhahaha

Punkt 4: sollte mal ein wunder geschehen und es sind nicht nur ausschlich lvl 20er im sc könnts auch ma nen win werden, da kannste von ausgehen das Punkt 3 definitv nicht angewendet wird, dann gibts heal des todes und am end stehts 495 zu 500 oder andersrum und alle hamm ca 10k ep gemacht. 

Punkt 5: (wurde auch schon erwähnt) Wenn ihr geheilt werden wollt, rennt nicht aus der Line of Sight oder Out of Range kurz LoS und OoR oder BLEIBT VERDAMT NOCHMAL IN HEILREICHWEITE, d.h. Ihr bleibt vorm heila und vor den range dd's wenn ihr melee seid, ebenso sollte die range dd's nich den enrage button (nein den gibts nich) drücken und anfangen mit eurem zahnstocher nen tank zu kitzeln. 

Punkt 6: (beinhaltet Punkt 5) Stirbt der Heiler, stirbst auch du. Warum rennen alle mit 50% life nach hinten? damit der heiler umgeklatscht werden kann? WFT? Bleibt vorne ihr bekommt dann auch euren heal, einer wird immer sterben, siehe Focus etc, aber wenn 5 von 6 in der grp leben, die annern am verrecken sind, hab ich mein ziel erfüllt und der rezz kommt bestimmt gleich (fix 3 dots und der is fast instant) !!!

Punkt 7: alles in allem: do your job and i will do mine! halt se mir vom leib und du wirst geheilt, bleib vorn stehen und / oder versuch sogar die gegnerischen heila zu kloppen und du wirst geheilt und ggf wiederbelebt, das mitm rezzen geht auch nur wenn ich als shami nicht an vorderster front aufeinmal bin, weil alle melees plötzlich hinter mir sind, da läuft dann was falsch...

Punkt 8: Sollte echt gar kein heal kommen, wurde die o.g. Punkte 1-7 auf übelste art und weise missachtet. dann machts heiler dasein keinen spass mehr und der heiler wird dmg machen, weils heilen keinen sinn mehr macht.

Fazit: Keiner soll sich hier jezz angegriffen fühlen! Spielt eure klasse wie ihr es auch sollt und euer heiler wird euch dankbar sein und all sein können in euer überleben stecken. Sieht der heiler das Scenario die ganze zeit nur von unten und geht eher unter die Agrarwissenschaftler, kennt mittlerweile jede einzelne Bodenprobe jeglicher Scenarios in und auswendig (sprich braune erde, grüner morast, grauer stein), wirds dem heiler zu kalt und er versucht noch vergeblich jegliche ROTEN targets anzukratzen bevor er/sie selbst über den jordan geht....aus Frust!

boah ich sollte ma schlafen gehn xD

!!! Rechtschreibfehler sind erwünscht und dienen der Allgemeinen Belustigung !!!


----------



## Woodspirit (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmmpf....ich habe auch einen Runi! Und ich heil mir die Finger wund...und das wird sogar manchmal honoriert. Sogar dahingehend, dass ich bin Tanks beschützt werde. 

Als Hexenjäger bin ich über jede Heilung froh, und bedanke mich auch artig. Wenn dann die Antwort kommt :"Hey, das ist mein Job!" könnt ich die Heiler küssen. Als Dank halte ich ihnen dann den Rücken frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Oktober 2008)

Manche erwarten auch von den Heilern etwas vollkommen anderes als sie aus anderen Spielen gewöhnt sind, desöfteren ist es mir passiert das ich im BG doch gebeten wurde die scheiß Hots zu lassen und die Richtigen Heals auszupacken, wenn ich dann mit meinem AE Hot komme erklären muss das das mein Richtiger Harter Heal war erhalte ich meist ein L2P.


----------



## Mokie (15. Oktober 2008)

Leute ohne Gruppe werden von mir auch in der Regel nicht geheilt, ist zwar schlecht fürs BG aber vielleicht lassen sies dann und es wird unterm Strich wieder besser.
Hatte schon BGs mit 4 Dreiergruppen, da kannst kaum effektiv heilen, weil manchmal nen Gruppenheal einfach die richtige Maßnahme ist um möglichst viele vorm Sterben zu bewahren.

Ansonsten weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung, das auch nen Runenpriester wirklich ordentlich schaden austeilen kann.
Wenn sich jemand für den Weg entscheidet und damit Erfolg hat find ich das zwar bissel nen Fehler im Spiel aber für den kann ja keiner was.
Ich selbst heile gern und viel, bin aber auch schon in BGs mit 5 Heilern im Inetequip mit entsprechenden Taktiken rumgelaufen. War auch schon Platz 1 im Schaden, also es geht schon.

Wenn die Lieben Herrn roxxor dmg dealer vielleicht ab und zu auch die Heilwerte anschaun würden anstatt sich über zu wenig Heilung zu beschweren wäre das auch anderst.

Bestes Beispiel: T4 BG, nen Sigma und Runie als einzige Heiler und ich bekomm nen Flame das ich nachm Rezz nicht hochgeheilt hab Oo. Danke fürs mitdenken. Nen Rezz kommt meist dann wenns mana grad so low ist das ich sonst nix machen kann und dann kommt halt zum hochheilen meist net viel mehr als nen hot.

Auch schön wenn der Zaubie neben dir dauernd explodiert wenn du gerade den mutigen Hexenjäger in den Gegnern heilen sollst oder einfach vorne hinsteht und sich haun lässt. Einfach auch mal auf die Gruppenanzeige schaun, ob wohl Kapazität ist für solche Aktionen und wenn da die hälfte noch so halber lebt dann vielleicht bissel nett zum Heiler sein und bissel passiv werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso und schön wär auch wenn man net nebem heiler steht während der todgehaun wird. Schon sooooooooooo oft erlebt. Ich helf euch doch auch Oo.


----------



## Jalandir (15. Oktober 2008)

Da ich auch gesehen habe, wieviele (oder besser wiewenige) Spieler heilfähiger Klassen sich als Vollheiler sehen, hab ich meine Jüngerin auf Heilung geskillt und stehe immer in der 2ten oder 3ten Reihe. Ob das so gedacht ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber es funktioniert.

Mit den Seelenessenzen kommt man grad so aus, der Umwandlungsskill von AP zu SE ist nicht so optimal. Ideal ists wenn ein Seelenessenz Spender (Gegnerischer Tank) zu mir durchkommt, dann gehen mir die nie aus.

Ansonsten schliess ich mich Vermillion absolut an:
Heilen macht Spass, auch wenn ich noch 1 oder 2 Level brauch bis zum AE Hot.


----------



## Siccaria (15. Oktober 2008)

Jalandir schrieb:


> von AP zu SE ist nicht so optimal. Ideal ists wenn ein Seelenessenz Spender (Gegnerischer Tank) zu mir durchkommt, dann gehen mir die nie aus.


Hihi - ja, das kenn ich als SP auch... manchmal ist so ein Feindtank zur rechten Zeit der mich als sein Ziel aussucht genau das was ich brauche um wieder voll ins Heilgeschäft einsteigen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> @Markon78
> 
> Ist ja wirklich schlimm was du so beschreibst, ich gewinne immer mehr die Erkenntnis das es einige Unterschiede auf den Servern gibt was die Community angeht.
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht auf welchem Server Du spielst, aber mir geht es da sehr ähnlich. Es ist bei mir eigentlich die Regel, dass man beschützt wird, sodass mir es eher auffällt wenn es nicht getan wird - natürlich kommt auch vor, aber im Schnitt in einem alle 5-6 Szenarien. So macht es natürlich auch extrem viel Spaß die Leute am leben zu halten.

Ausserdem ist es z.B. auch mal sinnvoll einen Zauberer neben sich lange am Leben zu halten, denn erstens macht er in der Zeit viel Schaden und zweitens belibt er in solchen Fällen auch gerne bei seiner Kraftpumpe stehen, sodass der Root eigentlich immer wenn nötig genutzt wird.

Auch habe ich auf meinem Server sehr oft erlebt wie rührend sich manche Leute um Dich kümmern, wenn sie wissen das Du alles daran setzt sie am leben zu halten. So habe ich schon in machen Szenarien Tanks erlebt, die grundsätzlich immer bei einem stehen, damit man ja nur lang heilen kann und somit zum Erfolg der Gruppe beiträgt. Kam also irgendwas nur in meine Nähe gabs sofort nen Kick, Stun, Verlangsamung, Guard, Root, Buffs usw. Auch das ist natürlich übertrieben, gibt einem Heiler aber die Möglichkeit wirklich viel zum Erfolg beizutragen.

Mein Tip an alle Spieler: schützt euren Nächsten mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln und ihr werdet siegreich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, momentan verfehlen wohl noch die meisten Klassen Ihre eigendliche Aufgabe:
Tanks mit 2Händern welche bei Ansturm der Gegner HINTER die eigene Heilerreihe laufen.
DDs die einfach mal solo in Gegnergruppen stelthen anstatt sich in einem Kampf angeschlagene Heiler rauszupicken.
Heiler die Dmg machen
Tanks die Dmg machen
Allgemein Spieler die den Heilern in Notsituationen (DDler am Arsch) nicht helfen, dann allein in die gegnerischen Tanks laufen und sich über fehlenden heal beschweren sind halt echt an der Tagesordnung.
Jeder hat noch relativ wenig Plan, ich hoffe das spielt sich auch random auf lvl 40 ein.

Greez DD Zelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich könnte würd ich, aber nen Zelot KANN garkein dmg machen :<)


----------



## LunaHexe (17. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mir fällt es in lezter Zeit verhäuft auf,dass Heiler ihre Aufgabe verfehlen indem sie einen ignorieren ...


Ich /ignoriere meist nur die "heal me" spammer. Einmal den /ignore eingeben und Ruhe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WaR ist nicht WoW. Heiler *müssen* Schaden machen wenn sie eine optimale Heilleistung erreichen wollen. Und manchmal rettet man eben Spieler A und Spieler B stirbt ungeheilt.

Luna


----------



## Lavaground (18. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Ich /ignoriere meist nur die "heal me" spammer. Einmal den /ignore eingeben und Ruhe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm ne, um gut zu heilen musst du keinen dmg machen, du kannst um deine diggen heals kurzzeitig schneller zu machen, aber ich hab auch win sc's mit 0 dmg und 80k heal, je nach situation halt


----------



## Gromthar (18. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Ich /ignoriere meist nur die "heal me" spammer. Einmal den /ignore eingeben und Ruhe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nicht richtig. Ich spiele einen Schamanen und nutze nie nicht einen Schadenszauber im RvR, solange irgendwer meiner Gruppe Schaden bekommt. Allerdings nutze ich sehrwohl meine Waagh!-Energie um damit Debuffs auf dem Gegner auszulösen. z.B. "Bist gar nich' so fiez" entzieht meinem Feind Aktionspunkte; mit mehr Waagh wird der Cast effektiver und vor allem instant. D.h umso mehr ich heile, umso höher ist meine AP Regeneration, umso höher ist mein Heiloutput, umso weniger Leute sterben. Ich hab auf Stufe 25 2 direkte HoTs, einen direkten Heal mit nachklingendem HoT und eine Gruppenheilung eigentlich Daueraktiv, den großen hier nutze ich schon gar nicht mehr weil mans eh kaum durch bekommt und wärenddessen keine AP regeneriert.

Wenn ich einen Heiler im Zerg Schaden machen sehe wird mir jedes mal spei übel.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Oktober 2008)

Poruc..Geh doch einfach mit mir rein ;/
Wozu sind wa in ner gilde wenn du solo SC´s machst,wir haben andauernt SC gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (18. Oktober 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Allgemein Spieler die den Heilern in Notsituationen (DDler am Arsch) nicht helfen, dann allein in die gegnerischen Tanks laufen und sich über fehlenden heal beschweren sind halt echt an der Tagesordnung.



Ja, vor allem das stört mich als Heiler. Da heilt man sich die Hände wund und wenn man angegriffen wird, rennen die eigenen DD´s und Tanks weg. Läuft bei mir seit einigen Tagen so im Szenario.

Grüsse


----------



## Yoll (18. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt gute Heiler und es gibt die absoluten Vollpfosten. Ich hab schon ne Liste mit Namen...da geh ich umgehend aus Gruppe wenn da einer davon drin ist. Man kann oftmals ja sofort in die andere Gruppe rein...oder eben dann solo.
Lieber solo und WISSEN man bekommt keinen Heal, als rein ins Getümmel und nach jedem Tod zu sehen, daß kein einziger Heal angkommen ist und der Heiler oder Schami lieber rumcasten.


----------



## Menschfeind (18. Oktober 2008)

Jede Klasse hat ihre schwarze Schafe. Ich ärgere mich regelmäßig, dass die Heiler nicht geschützt werden. Aber was solls ... im Endeffekt ist das ja das Problem der anderen, wenn sie nicht geheilt werden und krepieren. Ich hake das Szenario halt ab ... das nächste kommt und in dem wissen die Spieler evtl. was Teamarbeit bedeutet. 
Hin und wieder heile ich Spieler aber auch mit Absicht nicht. Es gibt immer wieder welche, die zu weit reinrennen und alles auf sich ziehen. Irgendwann heile ich die nicht mehr ... es gibt noch andere Chars, die man supporten muss. Ich erwecke irgendwann auch nicht mehr, wenn ich fast nichts anderes mehr mache, als ein und denselben Char zu erwecken. 
Einige vergessen auch, dass sie nicht alleine sind und man nicht nur sie alleine heilen muss. Als Heiler muss man halt Prioritäten und dann auch mal jemanden krepieren lassen. Ich kann halt nur heilen, was die Aktionspunkte hergeben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Belaiar (18. Oktober 2008)

HiHo ihr fragt euch warum KEINE Sau Heilt.
Echt komisch, den im PvE kann man als Heiler nix garnix reißen außer man macht Bug using.
Was ich Persönlich nicht gut finde und auch nicht machen will.
Kuckt man sich an Tank bekommt 2789 Ruf Punkte und 21567 Ep.( natürlich 2H Waffe und Co.)
Tja man als Heiler der nur Heilt bekommt 1247 Ruf punkte und 12956 Ep . Das war das gleiche lvl und so mit die gleiche Berechnugsgrundlage.
Nun mit dem letzten Patch ist das Heilen im RvR ja auch noch unattraktiver gemacht worden als es ohne hin schon war.
den man bekommt nun ja noch weniger Ruf Punkte für das Heilen seiner Kameraden.
Man ist sogar genötigt unsinnig zu heilen man muss gruppen Heillungen machen auch wen kein Bedarf ist und verschwändet so wichtige Apunkte , und wen es den los geht hat man meist nicht mehr genung.
Ergo wen ich Schaden mache komme ich weiter wen ich Heile bleibe ich wie im PvE wieder auf der Strecke. 
Nun sag mir warum sollte ich es wollen das ich auf der Stelle treten und die andren weiter kommen .
ich habe das Gefühl in WAR ist Heilung nicht sehr gerne gesehen und wen den nur ab stufe 40 den das was mit stufe 20 bei den Heilern  anfängt ist unter aller sau.
1 meele dd killt dich auf gleicher stufe im pve und im pvp bekommst noch nicht mal n ausgleich so das du immer hinter deinen freunden hinterher hängst du die dich durch schleifen müssen.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen aus der Sicht eines Heilers .
ach und wen jetzt kommt ich kann solo mit meinen Heiler alles killen ist null prob den glaube ich es dir nit .
mich würde mal interesiren was der liebe Sternentaler dazu sagt ist da was in Arbeit? sollen wir alle Tanks spielen ? 
oder wird Tier 1 Pvp die Zukunft von WAR den da geht mit Abstand am meisten. Da Heilen die Heiler da schützen die Tanks die Heiler das lauft es ich habe es auf einer Hand voll Server probiert auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Junike (18. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, zumindest mit dem Erzmagier habe ich im PvE absolut keine Probleme. Ich bin auf Heilung geskillt... klar, einzelne Mobs dauern etwas länger - deshalb nehm ich einfach zwei oder drei Mobs gleichzeitig, dots drauf... und heilen. Dots erneuern... weiter heilen. Die fallen alle nacheinander um. Dauert nicht viel länger, als wenn ich nur einen nehm, macht Spaß und ist effektiv.

Mit Champions hab ich ebenso absolut kein Problem, also... das ist schon okay, finde ich.

Im Szenario ist es in meinen Augen am schönsten, wenn JEDER seinen Job macht. Wenn jeder ein bisschen darauf achtet, was der andere tut und auch jeder jeden unterstützt. Auf meinem Server klappt das momentan sehr gut - mir wird sogut wie immer geholfen, wenn Nahkampf-dds auf mich einhacken... dann heilt man auch gerne.

Die Sache mit dem Ruf... nunja, wenn man wirklich ganz vorn dabei ist, ab und zu auch mal Dots verteilt oder den Gegner anderweitig schwächt, dann kommt da schon auch gut was zusammen, allerdings sehe ich auch, dass andere weitaus mehr bekommen. Ich hab die Ruftaktik 5% mehr Rufzuwachs im Szenario geskillt, um das ein bisschen auszugleichen. Ansonsten.. muss ich halt ein paar Szenarien mehr machen, als andere... darauf kommts mir nicht wirklich an.

Ansonsten: Es gibt mit Sicherheit Heiler, die ihre Aufgabe verfehlen. Genauso wie es Tanks und DDs gibt, die ihre Aufgaben verfehlen. Für uns Heiler sind die genauso wichtig, wie wir für sie. Trotzdem hab ich noch keinen "Tanks/DDs verfehlen ihre Aufgabe?"-Thread gesehen. Merkwürdig.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (18. Oktober 2008)

naja tatsache ist, das wenn man sich nen heiler als klasse aussucht, eben nur nur heilen muss.... mir reicht es wenn ich im pve dmg machen muss um weiter zu kommen, da heil ich im bg lieber.


viele sind auf dmg geskillt und denken halt ich mach lieber dmg...


klar is das nicht die feine art, aber ich seh auch genug typen mit 1h und schild HINTER den Heilern mit full hp rumstehen weil sie sich nicht in die Menge trauen...


man sollte net immer alle in eine schublade stecken.

mein letztes bg war 345k heal und ganze 97 dmg .... ^^


----------



## szell (18. Oktober 2008)

hab hier auch ein paar posts gelesen in denen erzählt wurde das das anwählen von spielern usw recht mühsam ist-ich empfele euch healgrid für war,downloadbar auf www.curse-gaming.com oder evtl. sogar schon hier auf buffed.Seit ich das verwende macht heilen nochmal um ein hauseck mehr spass als vorher.
Und zum Tread:Ich glaube nicht das es unnütze Skillungen gibt nur Spieler die deren Potenzial nicht begreifen.

Die Status Quo Kausalitätenkette stelle ich mir ca. so vor: der Chaosbarbar wird von klasse xy angegriffen und würde von ihr erledigt werden wenn da nicht hinter ihm ein(auf dmg geskillter)Shamane auftaucht und ihm ein paar heals drückt damit der barbar aus der Begegnung als Sieger hervorgehen kann.Plötzlich taucht hinter dem shamanen ein hexenjäger auf und nimmt ihn aufs korn,jetzt ist es an dem Barbaren seinerseits für das Überleben seines Kameraden zu sorgen(mit allen Mitteln die er dafür hatt so wie der Shamane zuvor).Auch diesmal gelingt die Aktion und beide können sich wieder in Getümmel werfen,lebendig und mit +heal und +dmg für beide(positiv,zumindest wenn man auf sowas wert legt).
Der ganze Absatz ist nur als Beispiel zu verstehen da ich persönlich auch finde das sich geschlossenes Vorgehen in jedem Fall mehr auszahlt als versprengtes Heldentum.

Und wer sagt Tanks sollten eher mit schilden und der gleichen herumlaufen sollte folgendes bedenken,
wenn der Tank seine Heiler oder anderen Kameraden schützt ist er selten das eigentliche ziel der Gegner sondern derjenige der versucht den Gegner davon abzuhalten sein volles Schadenspotenzial am Heiler und/oder Stoffi und/oder wasauchimmer zu entfachen,und da kann so eine nette zweihändige Kriegsaxt wunder wirken


----------



## Streuneralex (18. Oktober 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> naja tatsache ist, das wenn man sich nen heiler als klasse aussucht, eben nur nur heilen muss.... mir reicht es wenn ich im pve dmg machen muss um weiter zu kommen, da heil ich im bg lieber.
> 
> 
> viele sind auf dmg geskillt und denken halt ich mach lieber dmg...
> ...



Stimme ich zu. 

Im SC heile ich sehr gern und bin auch immer unter den ersten 3 bis 4 was Heilung und Ruf angeht. Mache aber auch Dmg, meistens jedoch nur per DoT. Sozusagen als kleine Unterstützung für die Front.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings werde ich auf Dmg skillen (zumindest bis Lvl 35). Aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich mir sonst für jeden Mob im PVE extra nen Tag Urlaub nehmen müsste.

Grüsse


----------



## Bienalt (18. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt wirklich manche schwarze Schafe. Aber ich denke mal nicht dass sie euch mit Absicht sterben lassen. Manchmal ist man einfach abgelenkt oder man will selber mal Schaden verursachen, ob aus Rache gegen einen einzelnen Spieler oder sonst weswegen. Aber ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der sich auf Heilen spezialisiert und nur Schaden macht, dumm rumsteht und nur doof zuguckt (es sei denn er ist AFK).


----------

